# 5D Mark III Full Spec List?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>Unsurpassed Image Quality

</strong>22.3 Megapixel Full Frame CMOS sensor

DiG!C 5+ Image Processor

ISO 100-25600 (expandable to L:50 H1:51200, H2: 102400

Full HD Movie (ISO 100-12800 (H:25600)</p>
<p><strong>High Performance Operation

</strong>61-point high-density reticular AF (up to 41 crosstype points)

6.0 fps for high continuous shooting

Intelligent viewfinder with approx. 100% coverage

3.2-type, approx.1.04m dot (3:2 wide) Clear View LCD II

iFCL metering with 63-zone dual-layer sensor

Shutter durability of 150,000 cycles</p>
<p><strong>High end features

</strong>Silent & low vibration modes

Dual card slots (CF & SD)

High Dynamic Range (HDR) Mode

Multiple Exposures

Comparative Playback function

Improved durability & water and dust resistance</p>
<p><strong>SPECIFICATIONS

</strong>Available Colours – Black

Megapixels – 22MP

Sensor Size – 36 x 24mm

ISO/Sensitivity – 100 – 25600

Autofocus Points – 61 points

Lens Mount – Canon

LCD Size – 3.2″

Liveview – Yes

Viewfinder – Optical TTL

Min Shutter Speed – 30 sec

Max Shutter Speed – 1/8000 sec

Continuous Shooting Speed – 6 fps

Self Timer – 10 sec, 2 sec

Metering – Centre-weighted, Spot, Evaluative, Partial

Video Resolution – Full HD 1080

Memory Type – Compact Flash

Connectivity – USB 2, HDMI, Mic Input, Wireless (optional)

Battery – LP-E6

Battery Type – Lithium-ion

Charger – Includes Li-Ion Charger

File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4

Dimensions – 152 x 116 x 76mm

Box Contents – Battery Pack LP-E6 .. Battery Charger LC-E6 .. AV Cable AVC-DC400ST .. Interface Cable IFC-200U .. Eyecup Eg .. Wide Strap EWEOS5DMKIII .. CR1616 Lithium Battery+</p>
<div id="attachment_9095" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 534px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3front.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-9095" title="5d3front" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3front.png" alt="" width="524" height="343" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III Front</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9096" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 529px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3back.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-9096" title="5d3back" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3back.png" alt="" width="519" height="366" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III Back</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9097" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 511px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3top.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-9097" title="5d3top" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5d3top.png" alt="" width="501" height="306" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III Top</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> ISO/Sensitivity – 100 – 25600



I hope "not expandable to 25600" but native?


----------



## 6ftunder (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm running around my room screaming. I can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## torete43 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm getting wet...... ;D


----------



## woodenpunch (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody knows if it has 60fps?


----------



## gecko (Mar 1, 2012)

woodenpunch said:


> Anybody knows if it has 60fps?



Doesn't say.

No full specs yet.


----------



## Mark Schardan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sync speed..??


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii

Plus you’ll be able to push your photography to new heights with numerous creative features such as HDR and Multiple Exposure modes. The EOS 5D Mark III has refined the high-performance DSLR camera category


----------



## TAR (Mar 1, 2012)

AF same as 1DX ?


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 1, 2012)

High Dynamic Range (HDR) Mode 
Multiple Exposures 
Intelligent viewfinder with approx. 100% coverage -- _Approximately_?!? :-\ Come on, Canon!


----------



## TCull (Mar 1, 2012)

If this is true then I'll hold off for a new camera purchase until Christmas. This will be everything I've wanted, moving from a 350D to this will be a game changer for me


----------



## Mark Schardan (Mar 1, 2012)

Dedicated processor for AF system??


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ISO/Sensitivity – 100 – 25600
> ...



It's already there. That's native. L:50, H1:51200, H2:102400. Just one less expansion stop and one less native stop than 1Dx.


----------



## nocturne (Mar 1, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Available Colours – Black



My Favourite colour!!! =D


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 1, 2012)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it just me or is this the ultimate camera?

I don't think I would ever want anything else in my entire career except maybe the same thing in half the size.


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2012)

Mark Schardan said:


> Sync speed..??



Ditto


----------



## nighstar (Mar 1, 2012)

the price Ted's is selling it for is ridiculous.....

good thing i never intended to preorder from them anyway.


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2012)

nighstar said:


> the price Ted's is selling it for is ridiculous.....
> 
> good thing i never intended to preorder from them anyway.



I do wonder if that's just a 'holding' price until it's firmed up? Wouldn't be the first time its happened


----------



## cesarmsi (Mar 1, 2012)

Thinking of ways to justitufy this purchase to my wife.........maybe it will just be my little secret. This camera body is also black so she will not know the difference. Part of being a good potographer is being creative.....right??


----------



## gecko (Mar 1, 2012)

nighstar said:


> the price Ted's is selling it for is ridiculous.....
> 
> good thing i never intended to preorder from them anyway.



Won't know how ridiculous until we see some other ads.


Maybe later today.....


----------



## woodenpunch (Mar 1, 2012)

Hands down, stats still look better for the d800 at the moment, cant wait for the comparison! Where is the big advantage to the mark II beside AF? DR stops? 60fps .....the best thing beside AF is the DOF and OFF ON button. 
Yeah hdr is sweet but u can do the same with mark II .... 8)


----------



## bear (Mar 1, 2012)

63-zone metering seems strange - 1D X have AF linked to new 100k metering sensor - this will limit AF tracking in 5DmIII (possible), but will increase R&D cost


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

MOAR Product Photos:


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2012)

Low vibration mode?? Is that a dedicated mirror lock up button at long last?


----------



## nighstar (Mar 1, 2012)

@Flake and gecko

true.... but still, $4,200 AUD makes it sound like the previously stated $3,500 USD estimate for body only may be true. :/

@Mark 5D TEAM II

glad to see that the on/off switch has been moved! but i wonder if it will get in the way/accidentally be switched in its new location...?


----------



## SpareImp (Mar 1, 2012)

This looks really interesting: File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4

Looks like they're taking video seriously.


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

WOOT! 

I'm in line! No pushing! Hey, no shoving! ;D


----------



## Musouka (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet! 

I was hoping for USB3 but I can live with USB2.


----------



## rambarra (Mar 1, 2012)

"rate" button is fo real. whats that for. rating pics on da fly?


----------



## kirillica (Mar 1, 2012)

cesarmsi said:


> Thinking of ways to justitufy this purchase to my wife.........maybe it will just be my little secret. This camera body is also black so she will not know the difference. Part of being a good potographer is being creative.....right??



WOW! thanks for an idea!


----------



## traveller (Mar 1, 2012)

So this is what the rumour source meant by "simplified 61pt af". Without the 100,000 pixel metering sensor linked to the af system, the 5D MkIII will not have the performance of the 1D X when it comes to subject tracking. It could still outperform all previous 1-series cameras though. To be honest, I think that the price tag is looking a bit steep considering that this is the camera that the MkII should have been! The rest of the specifications need to be top notch, or people will start to ask why this is so much more expensive than the D800 (not that they won't ask that anyway -and be justified in doing so).


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to see the exposure compensation scale goes to +/-3 now, maybe even more because of those left/right arrow indications at the ends of the scale. 8)


----------



## mws (Mar 1, 2012)

Who do I give my money to?


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 1, 2012)

what is the sync speed?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> To be honest, I think that the price tag is looking a bit steep considering that this is the camera that the MkII should have been! The rest of the specifications need to be top notch, or people will start to ask why this is so much more expensive than the D800 (not that they won't ask that anyway -and be justified in doing so).



well some losers & whiners you can´t satisfy....

i will order my 5D MK3 and enjoy it that is for sure....


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

The server just crashed, couldn't access the site and forum for some 10min. No wonder everybody disappeared from the active list.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

508 Guests, 57 Users

Most Online Today: 1556. Most Online Ever: 1846 (February 27, 2012, 11:22:09 PM)


----------



## Grum (Mar 1, 2012)

So if the native ISO is 2 stops higher then the D800s, what do we think this means in practice?


----------



## JRS (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## SiliconVoid (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooooooh.. Rather beefy looking!
I think my pants are shrinking -


----------



## Autocall (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody noted the mention INTELLIGENT viewfinder?
THIS is the groundbreaking feature that will shake the industry that they were talking about.
I know that this is not a inedited technology but I bet that i will have nothing to do with what have been done in the past!!
The optical TTL focus IS the feature that will hurt Nikon the most.
Buy shares now....


----------



## Jimmy_D (Mar 1, 2012)

Any ifo on the following two sections?

a.) weather sealing, and
b.) dynamic range in f stops?


----------



## Raddy (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder if the 5d Mark III will be compatible with the GP-E1 GPS receiver...


----------



## amarlez (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa... let's slow down. 

I'm not convinced this is an accurate (or at least complete) spec list. We can see from the picture of the top that there's an SD card slot, but that isn't mentioned in the specs.

But if most of it's there, that brings about some interesting questions. I'm looking at the file formats section. No mention of a JPEG format. Is that a typo or are they talking video formats? If that's the case, is there a RAW video format?

All will become clear tomorrow.


----------



## seta666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Flake said:


> Low vibration mode?? Is that a dedicated mirror lock up button at long last?


This feature means that it will be a good camera for macro photography; the 5D mkII already has very low vibration in silent live view mode. This is very important when shotting macro well above 1:1


----------



## tobiah (Mar 1, 2012)

no mention of built in radio triggers... Sounds awesome though!

how would the multiple exposures and HDR thing work in practice? Take them all at the same time? with one click?


----------



## Irishpanther (Mar 1, 2012)

Also no mention of the headphone jack in the connectivity.


----------



## rgrphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Grum said:


> So if the native ISO is 2 stops higher then the D800s, what do we think this means in practice?


really? what do you think it means? we can take cleaner pictures is lower light.


----------



## adamfilip (Mar 1, 2012)

hmmm.. I'm feeling meh.. about those specs and the how the camera looks.. just not that exciting. too much hype ruining the actual.


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

If this list is even close to accurate, would like to congratulate Canon on focusing on IQ and delivering what looks to be a killer camera body. I still may be months to a year away from purchasing, but this does likely seem like a body I will own in the next 6 - 18 months, with the off possibility that their high MP might be a little more interesting... 

So far, this is a very compelling camera to me, and seems to address my want list very very well


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 1, 2012)

How about "AF point-linked spot metering" ??
I really hope they don't cripple this again!!


----------



## skoobey (Mar 1, 2012)

If they are charging that much, that better be the best metering system possible/ever seen.

I just played with 600d and metering sucks BIG TIME. It misses up to 1.5 stops no matter which settings you use. That's shameful.

So, if they plan on selling any... better get:

WIRELESS FILE TRANSFER that works with LR3+ and Capture One (optional is fine)

REALLY FAST FLASH SYNC, and I mean 1/500+

AUTOFOCUS ON F8 lenses

GOOD SUBJECT TRACKING AUTOFOCUS

ACCURATE METERING WITH PLENTY OF OPTIONS, AND I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH

BIG VIEWFINDER

BETTER WEATHER SEALING

BIGGER HISTOGRAM (sometimes I just want to look at the histogram, not the image itself)

SCREEN RESOLUTION THAT MATCHES THE SCALE OF THE FILE (NO MORE MENUS UP AND DOWN)

P.S. They really should have dumped that silly SD card slot.


----------



## btaylor (Mar 1, 2012)

amarlez said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... let's slow down.
> 
> I'm not convinced this is an accurate (or at least complete) spec list. We can see from the picture of the top that there's an SD card slot, but that isn't mentioned in the specs.



The bit that says "Dual card slots (CF & SD)" didn't give it away?


----------



## Astro (Mar 1, 2012)

skoobey said:


> If they are charging that much, that better be the best metering system possible/ever seen.
> 
> I just played with 600d and metering sucks BIG TIME. It misses up to 1.5 stops no matter which settings you use. That's shameful.




you want us honestly to believe the 600D is mettering 1.5 stops off on average motivs?
please tell us more bulls h i t.

my advice.... take a good look in the manual or let someone who knows what he is doing check the 600D.

the metering system from the 600D is as good as the rest in that class of cameras.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 1, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> Grum said:
> 
> 
> > So if the native ISO is 2 stops higher then the D800s, what do we think this means in practice?
> ...



I'd guess he means what do you think it will mean to ISO performance at the settings the D800 and the 5D mk3 will share.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a smaller 1Ds3 with video.

I did have 2 x 1Dx's pre ordered, now it's just 1.

How good does the IQ of the 1Dx need to be to make it worth taking over a cheaper, lighter, higher MP body?

Dual card slots and it can focus*.

*Subject to change


----------



## nighstar (Mar 1, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> Any ifo on the following two sections?
> 
> a.) weather sealing, and
> b.) dynamic range in f stops?



"Improved durability & water and dust resistance"

is all that Ted's website lists about weather sealing. no known f stops for DR.



amarlez said:


> I'm not convinced this is an accurate (or at least complete) spec list. We can see from the picture of the top that there's an SD card slot, but that isn't mentioned in the specs.



from the Ted's Camera website, the source of the specs:

"Dual card slots (CF & SD)"

and no, there is no RAW movie format AFAIK. looks like JPEG was just forgotten on the list of formats.


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Autocall said:


> Anybody noted the mention INTELLIGENT viewfinder?
> THIS is the groundbreaking feature that will shake the industry that they were talking about.
> I know that this is not a inedited technology but I bet that i will have nothing to do with what have been done in the past!!
> The optical TTL focus IS the feature that will hurt Nikon the most.
> Buy shares now....



yes also noted, but haven´t a ryme on this


----------



## skoobey (Mar 1, 2012)

Astro said:


> skoobey said:
> 
> 
> > If they are charging that much, that better be the best metering system possible/ever seen.
> ...



Not in all pictures, I haven't said that. In some situations, it just happens to be all the situations that would give you good shots. So, I have to turn on the Live view, set the exposure according to the histogram, then go back to the viewfinder and shoot.

Both spot and partial are tragic on that thing.


----------



## Grum (Mar 1, 2012)

moreorless said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Grum said:
> ...



Yeah I was meaning in a real world scenario with images scaled to the same res, what kind of advantage can we hope for/expect? I know it's still speculation at this stage....

Canon might have put up to 25600 as the native ISO as marketing gimmick, and it sucks - but maybe not


----------



## CajunJosh (Mar 1, 2012)

Canon seemed to do a great job keeping this whole release under wraps until the very last minute, and even the "highly credible" sources were wrong on the February release date. Most of these specs have been floating around long enough that almost anyone in the Canon camp is familiar with them. Isn't it still a possibility at this point that some of the specs may be wrong or entirely missing, we won't know for sure what this camera is capable of until after the event.


----------



## Astro (Mar 1, 2012)

skoobey said:


> Not in all pictures, I haven't said that. In some situations, it just happens to be all the situations that would give you good shots. .



sorry that is complete nonsense... if that would be true it would be all over the internet and nobody would buy that camera.


----------



## kpk1 (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> How about "AF point-linked spot metering" ??
> I really hope they don't cripple this again!!


That's something I ask too; imperative !


----------



## rgrphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

moreorless said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Grum said:
> ...


Ok well thats a little better.


----------



## razbo (Mar 1, 2012)

Will the new 5dmk3 be able to record more than 12min?


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2012)

*LOL what happens on Saturday after launch*

Canon 5D Mark III Rumor Parody


----------



## buumi (Mar 1, 2012)

razbo said:


> Will the new 5dmk3 be able to record more than 12min?



Man, the camera is not out yet!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

Autocall said:


> Anybody noted the mention INTELLIGENT viewfinder?
> THIS is the groundbreaking feature that will shake the industry that they were talking about.
> I know that this is not a inedited technology but I bet that i will have nothing to do with what have been done in the past!!
> The optical TTL focus IS the feature that will hurt Nikon the most.
> Buy shares now....



Relax, don't get too excited. It's just like the VF on the 7D & 1Dx, it just means that it has an LCD overlay on the focusing screen.


----------



## SiliconVoid (Mar 1, 2012)

After years of ignorant review sites bashing of practically no weather sealing in the mkII (even though there are lots of seals used) it is a given that the mkIII will have 7D or better weather sealing - I do not even need to read it anywhere.. 8)


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear Canon,

Thank you so much. If this spec list turns out to be true it leaves me wanting nothing else in my next camera. All I basically wanted was the 5DII with a better AF system. And you delivered more than I could have expected with the 61 point. A new sensor is great and hopefully contains some 1Dx technology. I'm also pleased with 6fps.

Nothing to complain about.


----------



## traveller (Mar 1, 2012)

moreorless said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Grum said:
> ...



How on earth can anyone tell this from a spec list? It could mean that the 5D MkIII sensor is two whole stops more sensitive than the D800, or it could just be marketing blah blah. The proof of the pudding is in the eating and I think that we'll have to wait a few more weeks/months yet for the side by side comparisons, my guess is that you may get an extra stop.


----------



## albron00 (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Himanshu (Mar 1, 2012)

All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??


----------



## rewards (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: LOL what happens on Saturday after launch*

;D LOL


----------



## dafrank (Mar 1, 2012)

amarlez said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... let's slow down.
> 
> But if most of it's there, that brings about some interesting questions. I'm looking at the file formats section. No mention of a JPEG format. Is that a typo or are they talking video formats? If that's the case, is there a RAW video format?



I'm not sure of the accuracy of any of this, but, since all the other formats posted are video formats, and "raw" is listed with them, then it is only logical to assume that the 5DIII does indeed output raw video, which would, in fact, be revolutionary at this price point. This all assumes that my assumptions and the specs for format on this site are correct, but I can't imagine why my assumptions, at least, would prove incorrect in this case; were the formats listed in CR's specs for still imagery, or still imagery only, they would have included mention of Tiffs, Jpegs and some variation of "CR" raw. That these were not mentioned certainly leads me to conclude that the mentioned raw format is, indeed, for video. Perhaps we should be getting ready for an interesting new version of DPP and some pretty long conversion times for long video clips.


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 1, 2012)

razbo said:


> Will the new 5dmk3 be able to record more than 12min?



Probably not, has something to do with a weird european tax thingy and laws that state that a videocamera starts from 12 minutes continuous recording.


----------



## Grum (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > rgrphoto said:
> ...



Well obviously I was looking for idle speculation, like your guess of one stop. I wasn't expecting a definitive answer, just some educated guesses. Sorry.


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Mar 1, 2012)

awesome awesome awesome

but mainly awesome because once this is out the 5DII will come down even more in price (hopefully) this will be the kick in the ass that my "move to fullframe" needs


----------



## astrocrab (Mar 1, 2012)

no eye control?? i will cry :'(


----------



## stefsan (Mar 1, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> Dear Canon,
> 
> Thank you so much. If this spec list turns out to be true it leaves me wanting nothing else in my next camera. All I basically wanted was the 5DII with a better AF system. And you delivered more than I could have expected with the 61 point. A new sensor is great and hopefully contains some 1Dx technology. I'm also pleased with 6fps.
> 
> Nothing to complain about.



+1

…and if the image quality turns out to be as good as they promise («Unsurpassed Image Quality»), I really need to rob a bank ;D


----------



## Himanshu (Mar 1, 2012)

All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
> I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
> Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??



I think at the moment you can´t really chosse a way becaus techs specs doesn´t really show how the Camera perfom in various Situations, Also i don´t think that a nikon will get image blur because the resolution (my opinion here is that has something to do with the shutter speed), I can also say may 400D makes sharper pics as my 7D because she has less Pixels,

As far as i can say in my opinion i´ll take the 5dIII but I´m a Canon ONLY User i photographed with nikon as well because i worked in a Electronial Market, and i don´t want Nikon, but as I said CANON ONLY USER


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
> I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
> Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??


Well, you ARE asking this question on a Canon site so you can expect a lot of votes for Canon. When I was deciding which brand to go with (I had had a Nikon film camera and lenses in the distant past) I ultimately decided on Canon because of its lenses. Since gong Canon I have not been disappointed. Plus a significant factor for me, believe it or not, was the menu system, which I find easier to navigate through than Nikon's and especially the three custom setting dials. Now that it appears that the Mark III will have the multiple exposure capability that higher end Nikon's have makes the choice of Canon even stronger IMHO


----------



## tjc320 (Mar 1, 2012)

Where did this spec list come from? Why is there a question mark but everyone is treating it as fact? Did I miss something?


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
> I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
> Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??


----------



## tobiah (Mar 1, 2012)

Frank209 said:


> razbo said:
> 
> 
> > Will the new 5dmk3 be able to record more than 12min?
> ...




its a 30 minute limit...


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is a good place (that provides fast S&H and good customer service) to order this beast when it's released? B&H? Adorama? Amazon?


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Happens this only to me or is this thread very busy,

I tried several times to come back in this thread or other threads


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 1, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> Happens this only to me or is this thread very busy,
> 
> I tried several times to come back in this thread or other threads



It's happening to me too. The site is getting hammered. Just keep hitting reload.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 1, 2012)

I am looking between 1DX and 5D mark III.
So looking to see what are the differences between the two. The ones i can see are

1. Single Digic 5+. This ( and the higher MP) limits the processing speed to 6FPS. A slight advantage to 1DX for my needs.

2. No Digic 4/iFCL metering with 63-zone dual-layer sensor. Does the second part mean it is the same as the previous 1 series metering? To me this is a big step down from what is promised for 1DX. This means that there is not the same metering linked to the focus point as the 1DX. Also means there is no face recognition for the exposure. I mean the 5D III does not have the EOS iTR AF of the 1DX
I am also assuming this means that the ability to focus in -2EV is not there in the 5D Mark III

3. CF /SD card slots vs the Dual CF card slots. I dont have many SD cards and the one i have is a simple 1 GB card. to me it would be better to have CF cards only, but then the SD card gives you networking capability through the Wifi cards. Have to think more about what i need.

4. HD Movie. From what i understand the 22 MP count was to help in the video mode. I am not sure how that helps because 1080P at 16:9 is 2.073 MP. For a strict 4:1 super scale, you need 8.29 MP. So not sure how a 22 MP is better for video than a 18MP sensor. There is no sensor photo site scaling and so in terms of resolution etc, both will be the same.

5. Movie compression schemes. Does the 5D III not have the new ALL I and IPB compressions schemes?

6. HDR Mode. The 1DX initial specs do not talk about HDR mode. So not sure if this is a real difference or just a marketing spiel of the multi exposure setups in 1DX.

7. Weather sealing - seems to be better than 5D Mark II, but for me who has been using my 5D (Not mark II) for 6 years, i dont think i put my camera's through tough times. It does not even have a scratch! And it went through small rains and snow falls easily enough. So not sure it is a differentiator.

8. Ergonomics - This actually something i am worried about. My camera for the last six years had an L plate stuck on it always that connects to my Arca Swiss ball head. In my shooting i alternate between the tripod and hand held a lot. So on a new 1DX i most probably will keep the L plate also. So i am thinking that for that purpose the other handling side of the 1DX actually might be a distraction and not something i would want. Because now my hand will have to go around the L plate also and so will nto be as comfortable a handle as the regular one is. On the other hand (Pun intended) the way i shoot now with my 5D with my hand on the top of the portrait shots makes my hand ache a bit by the end of the three to four hour shooting session. This is a situation i did not think about until recently. Dont know which side to go for this issue.

9. MP difference - too small to really matter to me. Coming from 12 MP, both are a significant bump. Will satisfy me i think.

10. ISO difference - If the native is 1 stop lower on 5D Mark III, that means most probably the usable ISO is ISO 1600 and can go to ISO 3200/6400 in tough situations. For me coming from 5D, this is atleast 2 stop increase already for Mark III. And for the dance concerts i do take it is sufficient. There is enough lighting on the stage for me to be happy with a 2 stop increase. So professionally i am good. Personally higher ISO will allow me to take photos of parties etc without the flash and capture more of the ambience. So 1DX has an advantage - tiny bit only.

11. Silent and Low vibration modes - Not sure if i need them. Maybe important for video. Not sure the 1DX has them or not. The 1DX press release does talk about new shutters to reduce vibrations. This new spec might just be marketing spiel of a 1DX feature as well.

12. In the file formats 5D III lists RAW where all the other formats are video formats. Does this mean RAW format video on 5DIII? Not big into video currently, but looking to have future growth potential.

13. Intelligent viewfinder - Assuming it is the same as in the 1DX 

14. Shutter actuations - Not going to hit the limit in any way. My current 5D i have done maybe around 40,000 actuations. So not really an issue for me.

15. Accessories - I am assuming the wireless accesory is the same. I am not sure i am interested in the GPS accessory. I would have liked it in my recent vacation, but then my iphone had it and made do with it.

16. Networking - USB only for 5D Mark III vs the wired ethernet port for 1DX. I think with the larger files and the associated larger card sizes i would need, faster transmission is a must. 1DX is winning here.

Anything else that is different. Anything else i need to consider?


----------



## EIREHotspur (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok I take it that the 29 mins 59 secs video shooting duration is also in the 5D£?

I isn't mentioned in the specs?


----------



## TAR (Mar 1, 2012)

HDR Mode. The 1DX initial specs do not talk about HDR mode. So not sure if this is a real difference or just a marketing spiel of the multi exposure setups in 1DX.

FYI

1DX can make 9 exposure to make HDR with different blending schemes


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

tobiah said:


> Frank209 said:
> 
> 
> > razbo said:
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooo, I see +- 3 stops of exposure comp on the top veiw shots... would make for really nice bracketing... did the 5d2/7d have it? i know i'm limited to +-2 on my 50...

also: can someone clear up what dual layer sensor is =/


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Is it just me or is this the ultimate camera?
> 
> I don't think I would ever want anything else in my entire career except maybe the same thing in half the size.



Never say never 

Let me start.... AA filter removed?


----------



## studio1972 (Mar 1, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> tobiah said:
> 
> 
> > Frank209 said:
> ...



The 30 minutes is the EU legislation that applies an extra camcorder tax if it can record for longer than that. The current time limit (12 mins) is actually due to the maximum fils size limit on the CF card being 4GB. Camcorders get around this by spanning several files in one recording.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 1, 2012)

TAR said:


> HDR Mode. The 1DX initial specs do not talk about HDR mode. So not sure if this is a real difference or just a marketing spiel of the multi exposure setups in 1DX.
> 
> FYI
> 
> 1DX can make 9 exposure to make HDR with different blending schemes



In this the 1DX marketing press release did not talk about HDR. They talk about multiple exposure capability and combining them differently. Now here they talk about HDR so the question is if it is a marketing spiel or is there something different in 5D III that the 1DX did not have. 

I tend to think it is marketing spiel and agree with you that the 9 exposure with blending schemes is being splits into multi exposure and HDR for the 5D mark III marketing.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 1, 2012)

Couple of things......

1) Anyone notice the Digic 5+ in the specs?? *<------ notice the "+"* What's the "+" for compared to the two Digic 5's in the 1Dx?

2) No 1Dx AF and metering....said this about a dozen times in the past weeks that it would never happen. The processing power isn't here for that, 1Dx needs dedicated Digic 4 for the AF and metering. Lot of folks said it would be otherwise. Reality wins as usual.

3) Native ISO to 25,600....two stops higher than the mk2, but until we see it, that does not mean 25,600 is like 6400 on the mk2. Personally I hope it is, that might tilt me to buying one despite a few things I see I need that are in the 1Dx.

4) On the subject on high ISO IQ performance.....the mk2 goes to 25,600 native...*BUT...the 1Dx goes to 51,200 native ISO. * If we are to take this as any indication of performance, I had also said the 5D3 would NOT outperform the 1Dx in IQ. This hints that is the case, as I seriously doubt a camera Canon touted as a merging of the 1D and 1Ds lines but with better performance than either would hand the IQ crown to a body costing less than half the price.

5) 6 fps....not the 6.9fps/7fps we saw in the earlier specs. That one item is a near deal breaker for me and why I'm strongly leaning towards the 1Dx. I have a 5Dmk2 and a 7D, I shoot work across the spectrum....kids...high school...weddings...studio...sports. I need the higher frame rate and 8fps does that for me. I'm not looking to have "a camera for X and a camera for Y and a camera for Z". I just want one and a backup body. The 5D3 does not go far enough for me to do that if I sell the 5D2 and replace it with the 5D3. It comes close, but I'd still be shooting the 7D for the frame rate.

However........

What could make the difference is if the AF/Metering in the 5D3 is improved enough over the 7D to compensate for a lower frame rate....in other words, I might get fewer shots in the burst, but the AF improvements result in more of them in solid focus. In addition, if the 5D3 shares the 1Dx's ability to shoot RAW's of 50-60 frames with a decent CF card before the buffer starts to complain, that could, with improved AF, offset the 6fps vs. the 7D's 8fps vs. the 1Dx's 12fps. I'd be happy if I can shoot 6fps and get 30 RAWs before the buffer causes the frame rate to stutter. 

So, if the 5D3 can shoot 6fps sustained for 30 RAW shots, with AF and metering resulting in a higher number of in-focus and well exposed images, I'd give it serious consideration over a 1Dx. If it's ISO noise at at 6400 is improved by 1 to 2 stops, that will be a bonus. If it cannot perform at these levels, I'm going 1Dx to get to where I need to be.

I'd much rather spend $3500 on a 5D3 than $6800 on a 1Dx if I can get 90% of what I need and no deal breakers. My gut tells me the 5D3 will not do this, but I'll wait until it's out and in some folks hands before deciding. I have time, not like I need to buy a body today or in the next 3 months.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I the only one sorely disappointing by the lack of megapixels and substantially higher price? I love canon, but specs/price wise I am liking the D800 a little more. It would greatly pain me to switch. Tell me that there's truly another camera on the horizon... I will wait if I need to. I want Canon's DIGIC 5 and a crap ton of megapixels with the option to oversample if I like. Come on baby, this can't be all you got up your sleeve. I can't afford medium format nor the 1D series line... give me the goods in a 5D. Tell me this is your video 5D and there will be an upcoming 5D (with video still) but geared toward photography, call it a 5DX, it should see through the dark and have eagle vision.


----------



## KeithR (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like an excellent piece of kit - the first FF camera that's even slightly grabbed my attention.

The thing that interests me most of all though, is the possibility that the new battery grip (the one with the built-in joystick) might fit my 7D - I really miss not being able easily to move around the AF points in portrait mode...


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

studio1972 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > tobiah said:
> ...



Yes, I know this how do you know 5d3 is also limited this way? Frankly speaking - I'm surprised they don't introduce two models: one for EU and one for the rest.


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a truly sound offering from Canon. It will be everything that a lot of us need. With an AF that is better than the 7D, and a sensor better than the 5DMKII and 6FPS, where is the weak point? MegaPixels? 22 will be enough for me. I'm giddy. It is not super flashy, but I guarantee this will be a work horse camera for another 3-5 years.


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ISO/Sensitivity – 100 – 25600
> ...




Yes. That's "native". It's listed in the OP...

ISO 100-25600 (expandable to L:50 H1:51200, H2: 102400)

If these specs are confirmed...I'm putting in my order.  This is pretty much how I was hoping the 5D3 to be spec'd. If Canon instead decided to go head-to-head with Nikon's D800 by putting out a high MP "compact body" (as opposed to a body with a built-in portrait grip) I would have no choice but to look at flagship models for the features I want (e.g. 1D-X or Nikon's D3s or D4)..which I would have dreaded due to cost and the size/weight.

Guess we'll find out tonight on the live cast...and tomorrow when the confirmed specs are plastered on all camera websites.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

skoobey said:


> If they are charging that much, that better be the best metering system possible/ever seen.
> 
> I just played with 600d and metering sucks BIG TIME. It misses up to 1.5 stops no matter which settings you use. That's shameful.


Thats what happens when you "play" with it. Use it the way it was supposed to be used. If its missing by that much, its the shooter, not the camera with the problem.




> So, if they plan on selling any... better get:
> 
> WIRELESS FILE TRANSFER that works with LR3+ and Capture One (optional is fine)


Whatever for?


> REALLY FAST FLASH SYNC, and I mean 1/500+


Do you have any idea what you're talking about



> AUTOFOCUS ON F8 lenses


Thats what the 1Ds are for, and you're paying a LOT more for that



> GOOD SUBJECT TRACKING AUTOFOCUS


61 points, should be enough



> ACCURATE METERING WITH PLENTY OF OPTIONS, AND I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH


metering is pretty damn accurate as is



> BIG VIEWFINDER


How much bigger than 100% do you wanna get?



> BETTER WEATHER SEALING


they're already very well sealed



> BIGGER HISTOGRAM (sometimes I just want to look at the histogram, not the image itself)


Open up powerpoint, generate some random numbers and look at that histogram.




> SCREEN RESOLUTION THAT MATCHES THE SCALE OF THE FILE (NO MORE MENUS UP AND DOWN)


doesn't make a difference



> P.S. They really should have dumped that silly SD card slot.


it works as an alternative. no big deal.



AND TURN OFF CAPS LOCK


----------



## skoobey (Mar 1, 2012)

Astro said:


> skoobey said:
> 
> 
> > Not in all pictures, I haven't said that. In some situations, it just happens to be all the situations that would give you good shots. .
> ...



Either that, or users are thinking it's fine to take multiple exposures. AS far as I'm concerned, 7D is lowest thing in Canon's line up that meters correctly.

Quality standard needs to be set in place. So, if most of the users take bad pictures and don't notice anything wrong, that's fine, it's not a professional model, but the 5DIII is a semi-pro grade camera, and it should improve it's metering from the 5dII. 




kpk1 said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > How about "AF point-linked spot metering" ??
> ...



THAT'S WAHT I'M TALKING ABOUT, yet many look at every Canon as if it were a Holy Grail.


----------



## rgrphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Couple of things......
> 
> 1) Anyone notice the Digic 5+ in the specs?? *<------ notice the "+"* What's the "+" for compared to the two Digic 5's in the 1Dx?


The 1DX has duel Digic 5+ and a Digic 4 for metering. Looking like MrIII has one Digic 5+. 5+ is something like 17 times fast than Digic 4 and faster than Digic 5 without the +.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> Am I the only one sorely disappointing by the lack of megapixels and substantially higher price? I love canon, but specs/price wise I am liking the D800 a little more. It would greatly pain me to switch. Tell me that there's truly another camera on the horizon... I will wait if I need to. I want Canon's DIGIC 5 and a crap ton of megapixels with the option to oversample if I like. Come on baby, this can't be all you got up your sleeve. I can't afford medium format nor the 1D series line... give me the goods in a 5D. Tell me this is your video 5D and there will be an upcoming 5D (with video still) but geared toward photography, call it a 5DX, it should see through the dark and have eagle vision.


More megapixels affects performance both in low light and speed. The decision to keep the MP at 22 was to improve those areas for the Mark III. It also will supposedly help video too but that remains unseen. The 5D series is typically an on the run shooter camera and needs speed and relatively small file sizes as people will average 2000+ shots for event type photography. They also work in low lit or badly lit environments where the option to bring lighting is not available. I'll agree, the 5D will not be as super as the D800 in the studio, but most of the customers are not. Buy the D800 if you really want a medium format camera but can't afford it or need better low light than medium format allows.


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 1, 2012)

just what i want  price has got to come down though so i recken i will wrap this for my xmas lol well ill be wrapping the empty box lol


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone else curious or wish to speculate on what the CR1616 battery listed in the 5DMKIII box contents is for? That's a nickle-size, flat disk lithium cell battery. I've only shot the 40D and 5DMKII so if this is something that is common on the 1D or other XXD lines, I'd be interested to know what it is for.


----------



## arknox (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, lots of features but completely missing any of the video features. What fps, 24, 25, 30, 50, 60 and at what resolutions? What bitrate?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

I for one am excited but have a few reservations... first, High ISO... We know even though a camera is advertised/marketed at certain ISO's, doesn't mean they are usable or reliable, and even with that, Dxo points out some high ISO speeds may not indeed be the true speeds, BUT, unfortunately we will not know any of this until we get production samples and tests... Also the HDR mode... does that mean it automatically processes it for us, kinda like an auto HDR mode our IPhones can do, or will it give us controls in camera, or does it simply mean it takes 3/5 back to back images and we have to, in post processing, maybe in DPP, merge the HDR...Approximately 100% VF, that's the same as the 7d and 1d series... If cool with that... I loved that feature on my 7d... helps a lot when framing... meter and tracking ability... we will have to wait to see how it functions... video advances? I guess even with all the specs and speculation, there's a LOT we will collectively have to wait to see, regardless bye bye on 5d mark II


----------



## RazorTM (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably the date/time battery.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.



For date/time functions to keep running when you are charging your batteries


----------



## Grum (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> Am I the only one sorely disappointing by the lack of megapixels and substantially higher price? I love canon, but specs/price wise I am liking the D800 a little more. It would greatly pain me to switch. Tell me that there's truly another camera on the horizon... I will wait if I need to. I want Canon's DIGIC 5 and a crap ton of megapixels with the option to oversample if I like. Come on baby, this can't be all you got up your sleeve. I can't afford medium format nor the 1D series line... give me the goods in a 5D. Tell me this is your video 5D and there will be an upcoming 5D (with video still) but geared toward photography, call it a 5DX, it should see through the dark and have eagle vision.



I believe there's a 41MP camera phone with your name on it.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.



A CR1616 battery is 16mm in diameter and 1.6mm thick (nominal sizes of course). A CR2032 is 20mm across and 3.2mm thick, and so forth for all 3.0v lithium batteries. CR1025, CR1216, CR1220, CR1225, CR1616, CR1620, CR1632, CR2016, CR2025, CR2032, CR2320, CR2325, and CR2430.

Just a little info.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

I think they hit a homerun with this one. There is a solid captive population of MKI and MKII owners whose biggest beef was the autofocus. They have not only given them that they have also given them great native ISO. Very versatile spec. Love it.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
> I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
> Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??



The Camera Blur due to high res on the D800 would be less of an issue than stated. The 7D (and 60D/ T3i/T2i) all have more dense sensors than the D800... how many of those folks do you think are complaining about blur?

The only thing I would have wanted with the 5d3 is availibility without AA Filter, however it's not a deal breaker. 22mp is plenty resolution... plus you get more DR, and L lenses. Come to Canon


----------



## drozz (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully "Speed . Quality" = 60fps and raw video


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

RazorTM said:


> Probably the date/time battery.



Is that replaceable on any of the other models? Don't want to have to keep one sitting around for 3 years (would probably lose it) waiting for the installed one to go bad. At the same time, would hate to be caught without one when needed.


----------



## zulusafari (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah! This smells of a make up...

"File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4"

That is a mix of video codecs and containers. The only still format listed is RAW... but no JPG? Plus the video and stills specs would be listed separately. Also, Canon would not say 'full HD 1080p', that's not a spec.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.
> ...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Ooo, I see +- 3 stops of exposure comp on the top veiw shots... would make for really nice bracketing... did the 5d2/7d have it? i know i'm limited to +-2 on my 50...
> 
> also: can someone clear up what dual layer sensor is =/



I believe the 7D has three stop on exposure compensation.


----------



## zulusafari (Mar 1, 2012)

zulusafari said:


> Nah! This smells of a make up...
> 
> "File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4"
> 
> That is a mix of video codecs and containers. The only still format listed is RAW... but no JPG? Plus the video and stills specs would be listed separately. Also, Canon would not say 'full HD 1080p', that's not a spec.



Perhaps this is meant only for video formats, but I highly doubt we'll be able to record RAW. The cards can't handle that data rate. MAYBE we can output RAW via HDMI and record on an external device. That would be pretty much a given for what I expect from this camera.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Couple of things......
> 
> 1) Anyone notice the Digic 5+ in the specs?? *<------ notice the "+"* What's the "+" for compared to the two Digic 5's in the 1Dx?



The Powershots also have the Digic 5, but the 1Dx has Dual Digic 5+, the 5diii has single Digic 5+ I am happy for a single Digic processor for the main Camera (lets the magic lantern guys do some magic on the 5d3 as well, they could never on the dual digics of the 7d).


----------



## CanonCameraFan (Mar 1, 2012)

In camera RAW processing? Not a deal breaker but occasionally can have its uses.

Canon are bound to have something to announce they've kept under wraps. If not I'll be a tad disappointed even though this promises to be a great camera. I just hope they don't shift the emphasis to movie mode away from stills. I have a horrible feeling they might do this so as not to impact on sales of the 1Dx and to provide an equivalent top flight movie camera that is still within the scope of the enthusiast market.

Having seen what Dig!c 5 can do on a compact the IQ should be asounding on the 5D mark iii.


----------



## kevl (Mar 1, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> I think they hit a homerun with this one. There is a solid captive population of MKI and MKII owners whose biggest beef was the autofocus. They have not only given them that they have also given them great native ISO. Very versatile spec. Love it.



+1

What XanuFoto said.


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.


dont know if this is answered yet, but as far as i know those kind of batteries are normally used to keep track of the date/time settings in the camera. so you don't have to re-enter the date each time you pull the LP-E6 out of the camera body.


----------



## RazorTM (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, you can replace them on all Canon digital cameras. It's meant to stay in the camera forever until it goes bad, so that you can pull out the main battery without losing the date/time/settings information.


----------



## Ivar (Mar 1, 2012)

Currently I fail to see any magic in this camera, just as usual Canon's crippled update, whereas the price seems to indicate premium qualities. 

In that sense Nikon has clear and understandable distinction - full package in all FF cameras targeting different auditoriums, against Canon's very expensive and crippled expensive option.


----------



## Wick (Mar 1, 2012)

btaylor said:


> amarlez said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa whoa whoa... let's slow down.
> ...



I notice that the Austalian pre-order ad that was cited here also mentioned only CF card media. Only the speculative spec list mentioned SD.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been addressed. But is anyone else curious as to the purpose of the CR1616 battery listed in the box contents? That's a nickle-sized, flat disc type battery.
> ...



Boy, don't I feel stupid :-\ I've been shooting with a 5DMKII that I bought new a year ago and I swear I don't remember seeing or installing this battery. But I just looked in the manual and sure enough, there it is on page 217. Did this come factory installed on the Mark II?


----------



## frozengogo (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally here and way better than my Rebel XT; can't wait to place my order.


----------



## Namielus (Mar 1, 2012)

I cant remember right now, and I see the mk3 is rumored to have a more narrow range of ISO in video-mode.
Can anybody tell me what the ISO range (in video mode) is on the 5Dmk2? I dont have it nearby just now.

I never thought canon would release the 24p firmware. But they did.
Personally I saw it as proof that Canon listens to their customers and work hard to satisfy.
Magic Lantern has done wonders with the first generation of video EOS.
I know it might be unrealistic, but I seriously hope either canon or Trammell Hudson will get the 5D mk3 to run not only 1080p/60 but also 720/120. A dream would be 1080p/120.
Just let me have my hopes 
I could deal with a sacrifice in bitrate just to make the digic 5+ pump out 120fps in 720p or higher resolution.

Question; Will the Digic 5+ have an easier job downsampling to 1080p (with less moire) when the new resolution is supposedly the magic number for 3x3 oversampling? Does it mean less processing IQ-wize?

Ive had the old Casio Exilim Ex-F1 for many years now, and that opened up hopes for me. Still havent seen anything remotely close to that in that price range. Sadly the bitrates and resolutions are too low on that cam.
The pricegap is far from the exilim-f1 up to cameras that do the same framerates in better quality, which has had me on edge ever since whenever pretty much any brand releases a new cam.


----------



## RazorTM (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Abraxx (Mar 1, 2012)

K-amps said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of things......
> ...



+1
The single chip could lead to very promising enhancements


----------



## phischeye (Mar 1, 2012)

The file formats list does not include JPG. That's interesting


----------



## Blaze (Mar 1, 2012)

Ivar said:


> Currently I fail to see any magic in this camera, just as usual Canon's crippled update, whereas the price seems to indicate premium qualities.
> 
> In that sense Nikon has clear and understandable distinction - full package in all FF cameras targeting different auditoriums, against Canon's very expensive and crippled expensive option.



What exactly do you think is crippled about this? These specs look much more appealing to me than the Nikon D800.


----------



## Himanshu (Mar 1, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Himanshu said:
> 
> 
> > All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> ...



Yes, canon does seem to have a more versatile lens line up with their L lenses. Besides, the more i read about the D800, the more i feel that its more of a 'specific purpose' kind of a camera. It just doesnt give that 'all round' camera feel.
I just hope canon delivers the "unsurpassed image quality" they are promising. It will just make so much easier for me to decide.
Thank you so much for the input by the way 

PS: I posted it here and not on nikon rumors because people over there are quite rude. They insult you for not knowing anything before they actually tell you something. :-[ Admin spends quite some time deleting those posts I think. I like nikon cameras, i just hope their shooters would be a little polite


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...



Yeah, it's all good. Just letting people know how lithium CR battery numbers correlate to the battery's physical size.


----------



## DramaMask (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but of course it could be that I'm just too slow of a reader to keep up. The 22 MP is exactly what you would need for 3 x 3 down sampeling to 1920 x 1080 (HD) resolution. 

1920 x 1080 converted to 3:2 ratio makes 1920 x 1280. 1920 x 3 = 5760. 1280 x 3 = 3840. This comes to a resolution of 5720 x 3840, which is 22 megapixels. 

Everyone always seems to talk about 2x2 binning and 4x4 binning. Well, Canon seems to have made this sensor specifically for 3x3 binning of HD video.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Mar 1, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



Yes, Canon can make the native ISO as high as you want, that does not mean you'll like its performance.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...



Typically it's preinstalled but is user replaceable. I think on my first 10D we had to install it but ever since then it's been preinstalled.


----------



## canoneos (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't see the spec for the fastest flash synch speed. On the 5D mark II it was 1/200s. I hope it has been increased to 1/250s/1


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?



Not everyone wants megapixels.


----------



## Mappy (Mar 1, 2012)

nvsravank said:


> [...]
> 4. HD Movie. From what i understand the 22 MP count was to help in the video mode. I am not sure how that helps because 1080P at 16:9 is 2.073 MP. For a strict 4:1 super scale, you need 8.29 MP. So not sure how a 22 MP is better for video than a 18MP sensor. There is no sensor photo site scaling and so in terms of resolution etc, both will be the same.
> [...]


3*3 sampling would get you to 22MP. The math:
1920*1080 video, but the sensor is 3:2, not 16:9, so you would need 1920*1280 (1920/3*2=1280)
1920*3*1280*3=22.12Mpixels


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Blaze said:


> Ivar said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I fail to see any magic in this camera, just as usual Canon's crippled update, whereas the price seems to indicate premium qualities.
> ...



Exactly... granted it can still change up until it's release, but other than MP, what does the D800 have that the 5d3 (rumored) doesn't have that has been confirmed? ISO even wins (theoretically until tested) which is a first for canon.


----------



## drozz (Mar 1, 2012)

Namielus said:


> I cant remember right now, and I see the mk3 is rumored to have a more narrow range of ISO in video-mode.
> Can anybody tell me what the ISO range (in video mode) is on the 5Dmk2? I dont have it nearby just now.
> 
> I never thought canon would release the 24p firmware. But they did.
> ...



I'd love a [email protected], [email protected] But I'm doubtful that the digic 5+ could handle it. I'm guessing 48 @ 1080 and 96 @ 720.


----------



## Namielus (Mar 1, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but of course it could be that I'm just too slow of a reader to keep up. The 22 MP is exactly what you would need for 3 x 3 down sampeling to 1920 x 1080 (HD) resolution.
> 
> 1920 x 1080 converted to 3:2 ratio makes 1920 x 1280. 1920 x 3 = 5760. 1280 x 3 = 3840. This comes to a resolution of 5720 x 3840, which is 22 megapixels.
> 
> Everyone always seems to talk about 2x2 binning and 4x4 binning. Well, Canon seems to have made this sensor specifically for 3x3 binning of HD video.



I just mentioned this a few posts before you. And I asked if the 3x3 binning will be less processor intensive. I have the impression the 5D2 had to do some extra processing to try and reduce the moire.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

Just never remember seeing this when I got my new 5DMKII a year ago. I'm assuming it was factory installed. Until I asked here, I didn't even know this battery existed :-\ Guess it was factory installed on the Mark II.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2012)

DramaMask said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but of course it could be that I'm just too slow of a reader to keep up. The 22 MP is exactly what you would need for 3 x 3 down sampeling to 1920 x 1080 (HD) resolution.
> 
> 1920 x 1080 converted to 3:2 ratio makes 1920 x 1280. 1920 x 3 = 5760. 1280 x 3 = 3840. This comes to a resolution of 5720 x 3840, which is 22 megapixels.
> 
> Everyone always seems to talk about 2x2 binning and 4x4 binning. Well, Canon seems to have made this sensor specifically for 3x3 binning of HD video.



Well put. I hope it can do a similar binning for (family/casual) Still shots chosen to view on a 1080p monitor.


----------



## Grum (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > Ivar said:
> ...



Is Nikons low light AF still going to be better I wonder?


----------



## Woody (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like a great camera... for me.  I know some folks are disappointed 'cos they don't find any groundbreaking technology in it. As for me, I just need great image quality, reliable autofocus and a broad collection of lenses. Not sure about others, but the 5D3 is certainly THE full-frame camera for me.

Gotta to start saving up for this camera.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Grum said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze said:
> ...



Until we start getting production samples, it's anyones guess.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> skoobey said:
> 
> 
> > If they are charging that much, that better be the best metering system possible/ever seen.
> ...



Thank you, you saved me some typing. Point for point you put almost exactly what I was going to post.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: LOL what happens on Saturday after launch*

Love this!

I imagine if you have to work retail, this would be very therapeutic.


----------



## ksieb (Mar 1, 2012)

as a videographer, it seems to not be very different of the actual mark2

What you think


----------



## spag (Mar 1, 2012)

Multiple exposures is one of the feature I like the most in my Pentax. If there's a 2-way electronic level, temptation will be big to switch to Canon...

...until my wallet gives me a good reality check! :'(


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 1, 2012)

So, anyone want to guess at the following?

1. Frame rates at 1080p, 720p?

2. Street date?

I think the rest is wrapped up. I really hope that price comes down a little, but either way, I'm in.


----------



## Ivar (Mar 1, 2012)

IQ doesn't equal to ISO only, it still matters a lot what a camera can do at ISO100. Are we going to get rid of banding this time?

My issues are, comparing the competition, very simple: 
- still lesser AF, for some reason Nikon doesn't have constraints
- what does it do more for bigger price than the competition in the segment? ISO could be wrong answer because MP equals it out on the Nikon side. Well, depends for who, but both have their usages and users
- overlapping vs distinction strategy - expensive vs very expensive (Canon) vs complementing products (Nikon)
- it is not nice to change strategy overnight, suddenly there is no option at all for those who believed Canon is the leading option for more MP - btw take this seriously as the next models will have more MP, even the next 1Dx2 (until the optimum is reached, looking at current technology it's around 30-35MP)



awinphoto said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > Ivar said:
> ...


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

I dumped my MKI two months ago in anticipation for this one. Until last week I entertained ideas of getting a used MKII. But today I am glad I did not pick the MKII. I know the MKII is a darn good camera, but with this AF on the MKIII, I might most probably put in a Pre-order as soon as I have confirmed specs.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Mar 1, 2012)

sweeeet, i want even more details about the video stuff!!!


----------



## kenraw (Mar 1, 2012)

After all the months of waiting does the full spec's of camera finally satisfy you.

For me it's everything I dreamed of, a full frame 7d on steroids ready to destroy the competition with it's IQ and versatility.

I can't wait to order one.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 1, 2012)

With the new processor we should be able to get a better chroma sample: 4:2:2. It should be able to handle somewhere between 80-100 Mbps, which would be very nice. 

Also, my guess is that they have applied the tweaks that limit the well known image artifact issues of the mkII.

If they can do this, I'll be happy.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 1, 2012)

Are the specs even official?? :

Let's wait!

www.gvisions.org - Bird Photography


----------



## unfocused (Mar 1, 2012)

Ivar said:


> Currently I fail to see any magic in this camera, just as usual Canon's crippled update, whereas the price seems to indicate premium qualities.
> 
> In that sense Nikon has clear and understandable distinction - full package in all FF cameras targeting different auditoriums, against Canon's very expensive and crippled expensive option.



You are posting in the wrong thread. This should be posted in the "(un)official I'm Switching to Nikon" thread. You will be much happier there.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 1, 2012)

I know I am repeating myself from earlier thread, but with these specs...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 1, 2012)

All I can say is, thank God they moved the on/off switch.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Mar 1, 2012)

TCull said:


> If this is true then I'll hold off for a new camera purchase until Christmas. This will be everything I've wanted, moving from a 350D to this will be a game changer for me



same thing here, although i gave my 350d to my little sis last xmas! cant wait for the summer! hopefully can get it by then, as going on without a camera is the same like being without an arm!


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> I know I am repeating myself from earlier thread, but with these specs...


Pretty much in the same situation here.


----------



## Realgeni (Mar 1, 2012)

What is - "Silent & low vibration modes"?


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking between 1DX and 5D mark III.
> ...



Well, if the 5D3 will be one stop better over 5D2 (or as you put "5D" do you mean the 5Dc?) then ISO 12800 will be equal to ISO 6400 which I guess would yield nice b/w photographs. Compared to my current 30D which I shoot as up to ISO 3200 (H) well exposed to the right.
I won't be in the first wave of buyers, but one year from tomorrow seems great. This will be a lot of camera for an amateur like me, let's say for the next five to six years for sure. I am completing my fifth year with the 30D this April. The new 5D is the dream camera for me and I can't wait to test it with a fast lens 50/1.4 at ISO 51k in real low light with only a slightly iluminated face for the AF trying to lock on 8) rock'n'roll, gentlemen. enjoy the new day coming!


----------



## zhap03 (Mar 1, 2012)

That little battery is the only reason why you don't lose all of your time/date/custom settings when you pull out your main battery (LP-e6 in your 5D2). Given their purpose and function, they tend to last "forever" (you get what I mean here) and are usually pre-installed for you. Out-of-sight-out-of-mind... I think that's what digital camera makers were thinking here.


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Mar 1, 2012)

What is Silent and low vibration modes? My guess is, it is related to the shutter, and the mirror being locked up. Maybe they have a silent electronic shutter option now. Or, it could be how IS and AF operate while in video mode. That would be pretty cool to have these act less violently when you are taking video.


----------



## ers811 (Mar 1, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > sublime LightWorks said:
> ...



If you mean Magic Lantern will have an easier time hacking it than the 7D, I'm sure hoping so!!!! It sounds like dual chips lead to big headaches. Magic Lantern Unified for 5D3 please!!!!!


----------



## shuttersound (Mar 1, 2012)

If the photo is real, i was right abt the dial mode, it was not the lock type from the previous leaked pics and im glad it wasnt !!!


----------



## TOOMA (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?
> ...


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 1, 2012)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> What is Silent and low vibration modes? My guess is, it is related to the shutter, and the mirror being locked up. Maybe they have a silent electronic shutter option now. Or, it could be how IS and AF operate while in video mode. That would be pretty cool to have these act less violently when you are taking video.



This.
I'm hoping it's a way to mute the CLACKCLACKCLACK of the exposure wheel when you're shooting and want to adjust it, and maybe a silent way of autofocusing while shooting? don't know. The mic position hasn't changed, so any contact with the lens will still pick up, and it's not like the camera made any noise before when shooting, so let's see what they say tomorrow....


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking between 1DX and 5D mark III.
> ...



I would be interesting how you came up with this conclusion... Please post the links to show image samples to prove your point... With a camera 2 generations newer, better processors, until we get production samples we have no basis to make any conclusions... Heck, the other day someone posted about a modern rebel being almost as good at ISO 3200 than the 5d classic... and that's a crop camera... Cool down a bit before we start making rash uneducated guesses.


----------



## TOOMA (Mar 1, 2012)

Grum said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one sorely disappointing by the lack of megapixels and substantially higher price? I love canon, but specs/price wise I am liking the D800 a little more. It would greatly pain me to switch. Tell me that there's truly another camera on the horizon... I will wait if I need to. I want Canon's DIGIC 5 and a crap ton of megapixels with the option to oversample if I like. Come on baby, this can't be all you got up your sleeve. I can't afford medium format nor the 1D series line... give me the goods in a 5D. Tell me this is your video 5D and there will be an upcoming 5D (with video still) but geared toward photography, call it a 5DX, it should see through the dark and have eagle vision.
> ...


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2012)

*@awinphoto: *what is your guess? as I do not own any ff 5D at the time? compared to the current 5D2 and my photography preferencies at very low light? I'm shooting people at ISO 3200 with a 50 f1.4 wide open and well exposed to the right on my current 30D using good light sources like street lanterns for example and print that b/w. Thanks. Sorry if that is an absolutely hypothetical question!


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Ivar said:


> IQ doesn't equal to ISO only, it still matters a lot what a camera can do at ISO100. Are we going to get rid of banding this time?
> 
> My issues are, comparing the competition, very simple:
> - still lesser AF, for some reason Nikon doesn't have constraints
> ...



I'm sure i'm going to regret this later, but ok... 61 Pts with possibly up to 40 something cross points... vs Nikons AF... what exactly can their non "constraints" AF do that this camera cant do, especially since we have not gotten any test results and are working purely on speculation...

ISO vs MP... this debates been beaten to death 3 years ago with the 5d mark 2 vs D700, no in reverse... Until we see results, everything is pure speculation.... With the new digic 5+, for all we know ISO could be pretty groundbreaking... until we see samples, we dont know and isn't worth crapping our pants yet. 

Overlapping vs distinction... ehh... I still dont see your point given that nikon essentially does the same thing with their flagships, just with different features... ehhh I pass

Since you have the power to look into the future, I'm quite envious... I would love to hear about the 5d mark 4, 1dx2... heck, who will be the next president... you could make a fortune at the sport books with your powers, hope it's helping you save up for the new cameras...


----------



## tjc320 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nobody has yet to answer my question:

How official is this list? Where did it come from? Is it everything or will Canon also include surprise stuff when it's announced?

What is the CR Rating on this? 

Sorry cr guy but you kind of had a lapse when reporting on this. That or I missed something.


----------



## Peerke (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for not changing the battery type and keep the LP-E6 for this beauty.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Mar 1, 2012)

Only 150K shutter activations on this model?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

pedro said:


> *@awinphoto: *what is your guess? as I do not own any ff 5D at the time? compared to the current 5D2 and my photography preferencies at very low light? I'm shooting people at ISO 3200 with a 50 f1.4 wide open and well exposed to the right on my current 30D using good light sources like street lanterns for example and print that b/w. Thanks. Sorry if that is an absolutely hypothetical question!



Well there's a few ways to look at it... the 5d2 had the same pixel density as the 30D that you're used to, but I believe had a newer processor which gave it better low light (not to mention the added benefits of a FF sensor, so basically it had 1.3 stops better, plus another few stops benefit of the digic 4 processor vs the 30D's digic 3...) Now the pixel density, for arguments sake is still the same give or take, and the digic 5 was praised by canon by adding another stop or two better ISO over the 4... I'm not sure if the 5+ is supposed to be even better than the 5 or just an adaptation for the EOS line... but I would say you would be happy with the IQ of either the 5d2 OR even more with the 5d3 if you have the funds to afford it, but this is all theory until we see production samples... Of course i'm waiting on confirmation from the all mighty neuro to confirm or debunk everything i say =)


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

tjc320 said:


> Nobody has yet to answer my question:
> 
> How official is this list? Where did it come from? Is it everything or will Canon also include surprise stuff when it's announced?
> 
> ...



Who knows... it looks like this list came from NL, so ask them =)


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?



I don't care about the MPs. What I am excited about is that its a brand new processor that should have much better ISO performance. You forgot the biggest improvement of all: the AF system. I'm pumped about 61 points.

If you are asking if I would be as excited about this camera if it was made by Nikon I would have to honestly say "no". It's ok to say that. I don't have any money in the Nikon system. If Nikon came out with this camera I would feel jealous. It isn't "fanboyism", it's just excitement about a fantastic camera that is part of a system I invested in. And I plan on buying one, absolutely.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

tjc320 said:


> Nobody has yet to answer my question:
> How official is this list? Where did it come from? Is it everything or will Canon also include surprise stuff when it's announced?
> What is the CR Rating on this?
> Sorry cr guy but you kind of had a lapse when reporting on this. That or I missed something.


It is not official. It happens to go alone with the rumors which is a big reason why it is being thought of as legit but they could be filling it with viable placeholders for all we know...or just trying to get traffic.


----------



## djejmz (Mar 1, 2012)

*How long after announcement to release?*

Hey guys,

Never followed the release of a camera, so forgive me if it's a dumb question. 

From past releases, how long do you think it'll be afterMarch 2nd until we can actually get our hands on a 5dMIII? Please god let it be by July/August!


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ivar said:


> IQ doesn't equal to ISO only, it still matters a lot what a camera can do at ISO100. Are we going to get rid of banding this time?
> 
> My issues are, comparing the competition, very simple:
> - still lesser AF, for some reason Nikon doesn't have constraints
> ...



?? How did you decide AF is lesser? From pure specs it looks the opposite?
And how do you know what will be Canon's answer on the MP race? There have been many discussions that a MP monster is in the making. This camera is in the making for quite a lot of time, no change overnight can happen, that is the same as stating Nikon changed strategy overnigt, because they were the one leaning on low MP/high quality. Do you think Canon made this camera in the one month since D800 announcement? You just don't know what you are talking about


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> I think the main dissapointment is the crippled AF and metering.
> 
> 5D3 will have to compete with D800 and now when also the AF and meetering seems to be behind D800 it's not a good thing.
> In specification I only see one clear advantage for 5D3 at that is that it will beat D800 in IQ at 6 FPS in.
> ...



So you think Canon's 61 point / 41 cross type AF system will be worse than Nikon's 51 point / 15 cross type AF system?
So interesting...


----------



## fotoray (Mar 1, 2012)

cesarmsi said:


> Thinking of ways to justitufy this purchase to my wife.........maybe it will just be my little secret. This camera body is also black so she will not know the difference. Part of being a good potographer is being creative.....right??



+1 Looks enough like my 7D to be mistaken for it. Love the addition of multiple exposure and HDR mode and that it uses SAME batteries as 5D2 and 7D. Can't wait to pre-order.....

Where is the DOF preview button?


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?
> ...


I find it awesome that Nikon fanboys are hitting Canon for not having enough pixels. This from the manufacture that thought 12MP was plenty for PRO cameras even while Canons line ranged from 16-22 for similar cameras. Even the D3x only had 24MP and everyone thought this was too much. All the Nikon fans were complaining that Canon had too many pixels 2 years ago. Now they are back on the MP bandwagon with the D800 intro, even before any tests are in. Maybe they forgot that the new pro camera, the Nikon D4, is still only 16MP. Obviously Nikon thinks this is more than enough for Pro results. The D4 will be in production for at least 3-4 years too.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> I think the main dissapointment is the crippled AF and metering.
> 
> 5D3 will have to compete with D800 and now when also the AF and meetering seems to be behind D800 it's not a good thing.
> In specification I only see one clear advantage for 5D3 at that is that it will beat D800 in IQ at 6 FPS in.
> ...



But we dont know 100% if it is crippled or not.... Lets just wait and see... then by all means we can flame it all we want at that point... regardless its leaps and bounds better than the 9PT af with 1 cross point that the 5d2 was... plus, until the cameras are tested head to head, NO ONE knows how they will compare.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 1, 2012)

fotoray said:


> cesarmsi said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of ways to justitufy this purchase to my wife.........maybe it will just be my little secret. This camera body is also black so she will not know the difference. Part of being a good potographer is being creative.....right??
> ...



I was wondering about the DOF preview button as well... I rarely use the DOF preview button but it'd still be nice to have one.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking between 1DX and 5D mark III.
> ...


In my 5D i am comfortable with ISO 400. Just barely with ISO 800. So I use ISO 800 only when absolutely necessary. With the LR3 noise reduction i can clean up the noise well, but i feel it makes faces look plasticky a bit at ISO 800.

From all the photos i have seen, the 5D Mark II performance at ISO 800 is same as the ISO 400 performance of the 5D. That is a 1 stop improvement.

From the discussion i am expecting 5D Mark III to have 1 stop advantage at higher ISO to 5D Mark II. with that said i am expecting that ISO 1600 in 5D Mark III is as noisy as ISO 400 on 5D. So to me that is 2 stops advantage.

The question to you is which part of my logic is flawed / am mistaken in your opinion?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> Tuggen said:
> 
> 
> > I think the main dissapointment is the crippled AF and metering.
> ...



Didn't you hear, Nikon has some super duper telepathic AF monitoring that focuses on the exact AF your thinking of... Come on canon, catch up! =)


----------



## Jordan (Mar 1, 2012)

WOAH WOAH WOAH... ARE THESE PHOTOS REAL?!
If so... didn't anyone notice the CF icon with a 1 on it and the SD icon with a 2 on it? That means it FINALLY has what I've been asking for, like the 1DMkIV, dual memory slots (1 CF & 1 SD).
Also... who said anything about 61-point AF? Why would it have that? I highly doubt that!!! That's for 1-Series cameras.
Seriously... are those photos real???

- Jordan
www.freshphotoblog.com


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

nvsravank said:


> In my 5D i am comfortable with ISO 400. Just barely with ISO 800. So I use ISO 800 only when absolutely necessary. With the LR3 noise reduction i can clean up the noise well, but i feel it makes faces look plasticky a bit at ISO 800.
> From all the photos i have seen, the 5D Mark II performance at ISO 800 is same as the ISO 400 performance of the 5D. That is a 1 stop improvement.
> From the discussion i am expecting 5D Mark III to have 1 stop advantage at higher ISO to 5D Mark II. with that said i am expecting that ISO 1600 in 5D Mark III is as noisy as ISO 400 on 5D. So to me that is 2 stops advantage.
> The question to you is which part of my logic is flawed / am mistaken in your opinion?


I think it may even be better. Canon managed a 1 stop increase from the 5D to the 5D mark II while just about doubling the pixels. With the same pixels on the sensor and the Digic V on board, you could see almost 2 stops improvement from the 5D mark II. Nikon got about 2 stops on the D700 when the introduced the D3S which had the same size sensor and same MP count so it is possible.


----------



## popps12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was hoping for video tethering. I shoot a ton of video product as well as stills of the same items for web. I want to do this with one camera for SKU naming on the fly. It looks like I'm going to have to wait again until the powers that be address this issue


----------



## dedrick427 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: How long after announcement to release?*

I don't know, but this site has it for pre-order for $4,200 F-ING DOLLARS for the BODY ONLY!!! Not sure if that's AU or US $$ though... 

http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii


----------



## yuuko (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Grum said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



Until the final specs are finally released AND production samples are out it's anyone's guess. When comparing the D800 to the D4 and the current 5D mk3 to the 1D-X, the D800 does carry more of the D4 technology when compared to the 5D mk3 and 1D-X (mainly the metering, and AF). We do not know the complete specs on the 5D mk3 so there is no way to compare any of the cameras yet. 

I do feel that if these specs are correct then Nikon will have taken the Canon approach of the last gen cameras and Canon the Nikon approach. They kind of flip-flopped positions based on the intended audience for their new smaller body FX cameras. To me the most interesting aspect of the D800 is the removal of the AA filter option which is targeted towards a specific audience. Also keep in mind that Nikon has said that the D800 is not the successor to the D700, but they wanted to introduce a whole new category to the Nikon lineup. 

Regardless if you shoot Nikon or Canon, it's an awesome time to be a photographer with many new and exciting tools out there for our disposal. I'm excited to see the production units of all of these cameras 1D-X, D4, 5D mk3, and D800/E. I just wonder what the release date of the 5D mk3 is going to be.


----------



## jm345 (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is the DOF preview button?

It looks like it is on the other side of the lens mount and a larger sized button.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: LOL what happens on Saturday after launch*

Hahaha - that's brilliant! 
Hard to believe that was uploaded back in August 2010! Goes to show how long people have been waiting for this camera to be announced.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

aZhu said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > cesarmsi said:
> ...



I think it's to the other side of the lens mount (or maybe thats just another programmable button that CAN be DOF preview or whatever funtion you need)


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Jordan said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH... ARE THESE PHOTOS REAL?!
> If so... didn't anyone notice the CF icon with a 1 on it and the SD icon with a 2 on it? That means it FINALLY has what I've been asking for, like the 1DMkIV, dual memory slots (1 CF & 1 SD).
> Also... who said anything about 61-point AF? Why would it have that? I highly doubt that!!! That's for 1-Series cameras.
> Seriously... are those photos real???
> ...



It says CF+SD and 61 pt AF...


----------



## KeithR (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> I think the main dissapointment is the crippled AF and metering.


_Again_ with this "crippled" AF nonsense - have you even read the spec?


----------



## Nikon (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally, great news! Just tell me where I can order one from!


----------



## Nikon (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: How long after announcement to release?*

It must be AU dollars not US. But still seems much higher than anybody expected.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 1, 2012)

People might get annoyed or offended, but I think this needs to be said (don't smite me, please). If you are or wish to be a full-frame shooter and really, truly, heartfully can look at the spec list for this new camera and say with a straight face, "wow, Canon REALLY missed the mark on this one. The D800 is going to crush this!" then I feel confident encouraging you to go buy Nikon equipment, because constantly switching is going to be the only way for you to find happiness in this world. You could try getting a pet, too. Like a gerbil.

I made a post a week ago that I now would like to retract, claiming that the 5D III was in trouble if the price point was really $3,500 compared the D800's $3,000. Given the spec list here and the sheer refined look of this camera, I think it easily justifies the extra $200 or $300 in actual market price over the D800. _ EASILY._

For the individual claiming that this is just not enough resolution and you need 38 for your wedding photography, you're not going to find a lot of friends over at Nikon, given that they only had 12 megapixel sensors for, like, a millennia, and did just fine. I'd like to take a moment to remind you that in the 1990s, wedding photographers shot with a medium called "film" with 45 autofocus points. If you can honestly look me in the eye and tell me with a straight face that your photographs look bad or in any way insufficient at 21 or 22 megapixels, I will do you the courtesy of looking you back in the eye and telling you bluntly that it's not your camera that sucks, it's you. I will than buy your 5D Mark II from you and give you a pat on the back. It's going to be okay. 

I had no plans to upgrade from my 5D Mark II, but this camera is making me rethink that given that it didn't just upgrade one or two things, but everything, including the body lines (still waiting on dimensions and weight). This tells me that Canon has generated a golden seller. If this thing weighs less and is smaller than the Mark II, I'm advising the wife the credit card bill is going bulge this coming August. Autumn landscapes, here we come... Again, no smiting, please. This is to be a day of joy and happiness.


----------



## Nikon (Mar 1, 2012)

KeithR said:


> Tuggen said:
> 
> 
> > I think the main dissapointment is the crippled AF and metering.
> ...



It says:

"61-point high-density reticular AF (up to 41 crosstype points)"

61 high density and 41 crosstype points, I am satisfied.


----------



## KeithR (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> ISO even wins (theoretically until tested) which is a first for canon.


Oh, not even close - try comparing a Nikon D200 (which I used to shoot) with a Canon 30D (the camera the D200 drove me into the arms of).

And if we're talking FF, the 5D Mk II is/was at least as good at the image level as the D3/D700, and arguably better.


----------



## Ivar (Mar 1, 2012)

* I meant the comparison against the 1Dx - the metering sensor linked to the AF is lesser in the 5D MK3 specs, thus saying "crippled". 

* As for groundbreaking ISO, we haven't seen any evidence even from 6 months ago announced 1Dx.

* High number of megapixels vs high ISO low number of megapixels is not what I would call overlapping.

* Canon has increased every time MP (G12 doesn't count as it was Sony's decision, the 1Dx vs the 1ds Mk4 doesn't count as looking at the specs it is clearly the succesor to the 1D Mk4 at every respect no matter what Canon says - I hope you still possess critical thinking to sort that out).





awinphoto said:


> I'm sure i'm going to regret this later, but ok... 61 Pts with possibly up to 40 something cross points... vs Nikons AF... what exactly can their non "constraints" AF do that this camera cant do, especially since we have not gotten any test results and are working purely on speculation...
> 
> ISO vs MP... this debates been beaten to death 3 years ago with the 5d mark 2 vs D700, no in reverse... Until we see results, everything is pure speculation.... With the new digic 5+, for all we know ISO could be pretty groundbreaking... until we see samples, we dont know and isn't worth crapping our pants yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrista (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, HAPPY HAPPY ;D ;D about 61/41 AF!! Seems the 5D line is finally getting an appropriate and competitive AF system. I was extremely skeptical it would, glad to be proven wrong on that one! 

A bit dismayed about the metering though. :-\ iFCL 63-zone....rather than the 1D X 100k RGB pixel metering and AF assist system. Guess thats entirely logical...even if we get the full 61pt AF of the 1D X, no way its going to perform as well without the linked in metering and slower FPS. Still, HAPPY it will have a better AF system!! 

Also VERY HAPPY  that it is still using LP-E6 batteries! I bought a bunch of those for my 7D, and totally expected to have to buy a bunch of a different kind when the 5D III came out. Looks like I can share my batteries amongst both bodies! WOOT!!


----------



## KeithR (Mar 1, 2012)

Nikon said:


> It says:
> 
> "61-point high-density reticular AF (up to 41 crosstype points)"
> 
> 61 high density and 41 crosstype points, I am satisfied.


Exactly - hardly "crippled", is it?


----------



## SpareImp (Mar 1, 2012)

Just to chime in: I think these specs looks great. It seems to be an all-round camera, which suits me. Especially considering the improved video capabilities. I typically do documentaries, and similar kinds of productions. However, I will wait for the specific price in my country before I make a final decision whether to buy this in the near future, or to wait for a while.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

Regarding AF - do you think that IF Canon resolved problems with [email protected] on 1dx, 5d3 will have [email protected] too?
BTW I think, that if we'll find out tomorrow, that 5d3 autofocuses at f8, it will mean, that it will work on 1dx as well (I can't imagine 5d3 would and 1dx wouldn't).

BTW It's totally crazy today - I wrote this post for about 90 seconds and: "Warning - while you were typing 5 new replies have been posted. You may wish to review your post."


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 1, 2012)

A couple of months ago people were OK with an almost 7D / 7D AF system. Now it's not good enough because it might be slightly worse than the 1DX. Fun times. ;D


----------



## zhap03 (Mar 1, 2012)

Why won't Canon put on-board flash into their 5D series? I can honestly say that I really appreciate having on-board flash with my 7D. It's bothersome to have to carry a 580 flash if you just feel like travelling light. It just seems like having putting a flash onto the 5D3 would make it a very versatile, "do-it-all" type camera. Thx.


----------



## dho81 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: How long after announcement to release?*



dedrick427 said:


> I don't know, but this site has it for pre-order for $4,200 F-ING DOLLARS for the BODY ONLY!!! Not sure if that's AU or US $$ though...
> 
> http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii



Probably worth noting that the 1Dx is listed on that site at $8,999.95 -- that should tell us something about the $4,200 price since the 1Dx was originally slated to be $6,800 MSRP wasn't it?


----------



## foxikk (Mar 1, 2012)

Dual Card Slot so that means... Eye-Fi SD ?!


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> No its not possible.
> The 5D2 is about 1/2 stop better than 5D.
> The D3s is about 2/3 stop better than D700.
> 
> The 5D3 is not expected to have 1 stop advantage over 5D2. That would require a QE of ~66%. I don't say it's impossible but it would be a very big (and nice) surprice.



Ehhh.... Lets just agree to disagree until we see pictures... the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?



Yes. First off, Digic5+ is not the only reason for the higher frame rate - the mirror box needs to be stronger and have faster motors, even moreso for the 12 fps of the 1D X.

As stated, MP count isn't necessarily the most important factor, or even an important factor for many. The 21 MP of the 5DII was fine, the 18 MP of the 1D X is fine. 

The big improvement, IMO, is the AF system of the 5DIII. It's still not 1D X AF, and as I expected the metering is the 7D's metering system (and 60D, 600D, etc.), not the 100K RGB sensor of the 1D X, and that sensor also assists the AF system. 



shuttersound said:


> If the photo is real, i was right abt the dial mode, it was not the lock type from the previous leaked pics and im glad it wasnt !!!



If certainly looks to me like the camera features the same button-lock in the center of the mode dial, as on the 60D (and optional retrofit for the 5DII and 7D). I'm not happy about this 'feature' since anything that slows down a mode change is annoying.



fotoray said:


> Where is the DOF preview button?



On the opposite side of the lens mount release. Possibly programmable as on the 1D X (although just one and not two).








Personally, I'm really glad they did not add a popup flash. For me, trying to use a TS-E lens on a 7D is an exercise in frustration, because the protrusion of the flash blocks access to the TS controls (even with the smaller knob included for use with crop bodies, and that little knob is even harder to turn).


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: How long after announcement to release?*

I was also looking to get an answer to this question. 

I would like to think when Canon announces a new body, that the manufacturing is already in full swing and release follows a few weeks after announcement?


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: How long after announcement to release?*



djejmz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Never followed the release of a camera, so forgive me if it's a dumb question.
> 
> From past releases, how long do you think it'll be afterMarch 2nd until we can actually get our hands on a 5dMIII? Please god let it be by July/August!



I'm really hoping for MAY... that's two months.


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

jrista said:


> Well, HAPPY HAPPY ;D ;D about 61/41 AF!! Seems the 5D line is finally getting an appropriate and competitive AF system. I was extremely skeptical it would, glad to be proven wrong on that one!
> 
> A bit dismayed about the metering though. :-\ iFCL 63-zone....rather than the 1D X 100k RGB pixel metering and AF assist system. Guess thats entirely logical...even if we get the full 61pt AF of the 1D X, no way its going to perform as well without the linked in metering and slower FPS. Still, HAPPY it will have a better AF system!!
> 
> Also VERY HAPPY  that it is still using LP-E6 batteries! I bought a bunch of those for my 7D, and totally expected to have to buy a bunch of a different kind when the 5D III came out. Looks like I can share my batteries amongst both bodies! WOOT!!


I really hope the same LP-E6 batteries as the 7D & 5D II,..that will be very nice!!


----------



## Diko (Mar 1, 2012)

I am totally unhappy! :-(

*1/* About 3 years have passed since 5DMK2. Seems nice upgrade but so expensive? Are we to pay the price for Fukushima? For that I want more than expected! Not for a simple crippled 1Dx.

*2/ *I was looking for a GAME CHANGER as was the video feature for MK2. Built-in radio flash emitter could be the one (will see).

*3/ *ISO - 25k Native and that is to be checked in real world. Need more!

*4/* I am considering 1dX - however it is a high price in a small mobile device. Easy to get broken or stolen :-(

*4/* I am a low light photographer. I need every stop. I hope of better pixel density for sure.

*5/* Sorry for the cold shower people:

http://www.mobilemag.com/2010/09/02/canon-shows-us-the-future-50-megapixel-camera-4k-camcorder-made-of-bio-plastic/

We all know that Canon has long have it. They are market-orchestrating our expectations. I am not looking for MPs. I need that ISO!

*6/* And yes I would love to have a full frame with no Video, but better ISO and AF with a price that would not bring me to huge troubles about what-if I loose or break my camera-body.

I still hope for 5DMx could be it. ;-)


----------



## Abraxx (Mar 1, 2012)

Eagle Eye said:


> People might get annoyed or offended, but I think this needs to be said (don't smite me, please). If you are or wish to be a full-frame shooter and really, truly, heartfully can look at the spec list for this new camera and say with a straight face, "wow, Canon REALLY missed the mark on this one. The D800 is going to crush this!" then I feel confident encouraging you to go buy Nikon equipment, because constantly switching is going to be the only way for you to find happiness in this world. You could try getting a pet, too. Like a gerbil.
> 
> I made a post a week ago that I now would like to retract, claiming that the 5D III was in trouble if the price point was really $3,500 compared the D800's $3,000. Given the spec list here and the sheer refined look of this camera, I think it easily justifies the extra $200 or $300 in actual market price over the D800. _ EASILY._
> 
> ...



I'm not going to smite you, I applaud you!


----------



## tss68nl (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> No its not possible.
> The 5D2 is about 1/2 stop better than 5D.
> The D3s is about 2/3 stop better than D700.
> 
> The 5D3 is not expected to have 1 stop advantage over 5D2. That would require a QE of ~66%. I don't say it's impossible but it would be a very big (and nice) surprice.



I don't expect anything until we can actually see test shots to compare, but the whole QE discussion is bugging me, and here's why:

QE talks about the amount of photons that actually get registered on a sensor site. So it's about the percentage of light that actually gets registered. While it would be a good thing to actually register a greater % of light (it would effectively gain low light performance since the world looks brighter to the sensor), it doesnt mean this is the only way to improve low light performance.

When we talk about low light performance, we could not care less about QE in percentage, but the variance in QE. If a sensor site registers 35% of the photons, while the site next to it registers 30%, it introduces noise. What if they find a way to make all sensor pixels/sites consequently and equally receptive to light at say 30% QE? You could easily amplify that signal without introducing heaps of noise.

This leads to two conclusions:
* If QE is improved, then low light performance is most probably improved because the sensor has more light to work with. Besides that, when a sensor has 80% QE (hypothetically), then there is most likely less room for error/variance as well, contributing to less noise.
* Improving QE is not the only way to improve low light noise performance. If they find a way to reduce the variance in QE, then noise levels will go down as well.

In short: people saying a 2 stop increase in low light performance would be impossible due to laws of physics are probably wrong. Do I expect a 2 stop increase? Not at all. Would I order one if it does have a 2 stop increase? Most certainly yes


----------



## Eric (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > Ivar said:
> ...



Well, the D800 may have lower cost...higher shutter actuations...I'm sure a Nikon fan could list other objective advantages.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

Eagle Eye said:


> People might get annoyed or offended, but I think this needs to be said (don't smite me, please). If you are or wish to be a full-frame shooter and really, truly, heartfully can look at the spec list for this new camera and say with a straight face, "wow, Canon REALLY missed the mark on this one. The D800 is going to crush this!" then I feel confident encouraging you to go buy Nikon equipment, because constantly switching is going to be the only way for you to find happiness in this world. You could try getting a pet, too. Like a gerbil.
> 
> I made a post a week ago that I now would like to retract, claiming that the 5D III was in trouble if the price point was really $3,500 compared the D800's $3,000. Given the spec list here and the sheer refined look of this camera, I think it easily justifies the extra $200 or $300 in actual market price over the D800. _ EASILY._
> 
> ...



+1. Well said.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 1, 2012)

*Pics of the Grip *

Hi Gang,

Wondering if anyone can confirm the second joystick??

Thanks!

www.gvisions.org - Bird Photography


----------



## Eric (Mar 1, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> All I can say is, thank God they moved the on/off switch.



I thank God every day, but I doubt He had anything to do with Canon moving the on/off switch!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Pics of the Grip *

Yes, the pics of that guy on he safari were definitely the 5diii and the joystick was visible.


----------



## sphax (Mar 1, 2012)

Diko said:


> *6/* And yes I would love to have a full frame with no Video, but better ISO and AF with a price that would not bring me to huge troubles about what-if I loose or break my camera-body.
> 
> I still hope for 5DMx could be it. ;-)



Yeah I guess a lot of us want that … but Canon won't hear it !!!


----------



## tooslick2k (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> skoobey said:
> 
> 
> > > BIG VIEWFINDER
> ...


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

sphax said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > *6/* And yes I would love to have a full frame with no Video, but better ISO and AF with a price that would not bring me to huge troubles about what-if I loose or break my camera-body.
> ...


Sorry, you won't get this. Other than a mic input, onboard mic, and maybe one button, there are no other hardware differences between adding video and not. All the features are mostly software based so it doesn't add alot to the price. Just think, the Canon t2i does video just as well as the 5D mark II (minus the full frame) and canon didn't add more than $50 to the cost of the t1i. My 60D has full manual audio control as well and that is a cheap camera. It really does not add much to the price.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> As stated, MP count isn't necessarily the most important factor, or even an important factor for many. The 21 MP of the 5DII was fine, the 18 MP of the 1D X is fine.
> 
> The big improvement, IMO, is the AF system of the 5DIII. It's still not 1D X AF, and as I expected the metering is the 7D's metering system (and 60D, 600D, etc.), not the 100K RGB sensor of the 1D X, and that sensor also assists the AF system.




Obviously it's still very early, but what are your initial thoughts/guesses on this AF system and the 41 cross points? Is this essentially the 7D's AF system transplanted into FF with more points?



neuroanatomist said:


> If certainly looks to me like the camera features the same button-lock in the center of the mode dial, as on the 60D (and optional retrofit for the 5DII and 7D). I'm not happy about this 'feature' since anything that slows down a mode change is annoying.




As a 60D user, I can tell you that after the first few times you use the camera you'll develop a new technique and muscle memory and you won't even notice the lock is there. I change my modes on the fly without even thinking about the lock, I just think clicks (different modes).


----------



## fotoray (Mar 1, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> 5) 6 fps....not the 6.9fps/7fps we saw in the earlier specs. That one item is a near deal breaker for me and why I'm strongly leaning towards the 1Dx. I have a 5Dmk2 and a 7D, I shoot work across the spectrum....kids...high school...weddings...studio...sports. I need the higher frame rate and 8fps does that for me. I'm not looking to have "a camera for X and a camera for Y and a camera for Z". I just want one and a backup body. The 5D3 does not go far enough for me to do that if I sell the 5D2 and replace it with the 5D3. It comes close, but I'd still be shooting the 7D for the frame rate.
> 
> However........
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts.

How many frames can you get with your 7D before buffer stutters? It seems to me that fps is not the best metric; maybe number of sustained frames before buffer fills is better performance measure. That, in turn, is clearly a function of shutter speed being used and file size (RAW vs JPG) - and that changes for every shooting situation. The fastest shutter speed is limited by the available light and lens being used. 

With my 7D, I shoot my dog chasing other dogs in dog park. On a sunny day, I typically shoot in AI Servo mode at ISO 400 at about 1/250 sec shutter speed and f/8 with 70-300 zoom, which results in less than 30 sustained RAW frames (25 MB/frame) before buffer fills. I'm very happy with this. 

I could use even higher ISO with faster shutter speed, and get more sustained frames, but this would reduce IQ. Some performance trades need to be made.

The 7D rating of 8 fps must be quoted for some shooting condition, but I honestly do not know what that is. I could not find any such spec in the 7D user's guide. 

Obviously, the maximum number of sustained frames is achievable in lots of light with the fastest shutter speed available. 

In the end, I think the performance difference between 6 fps and 6.9 fps quoted for the 5D3 would be very hard to measure. And not that relevant.


----------



## Eric (Mar 1, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> sphax said:
> 
> 
> > Diko said:
> ...



I think there are other differences as a consequence of adding video. As others have stated, the MP's of the 5D III are likely a direct result of optimizing for video (and a subject of much discussion by those concerned primarily about stills). If video were not a consideration, what choices would Canon have made with respect to MP's? It may not affect the price significantly, but it does affect specification choices. (I know the OP was concerned about saving money, but I wanted to add this anyway.)


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Eric said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze said:
> ...



First, we dont know price, it's unknown until it really hits retail sites... secondly, you want objective comparisons of A) a camera that isn't RELEASED and B) a camera that isn't even announced. Just looking at pure specs... AF advantage Canon, Metering/Tracking advantage unknown, MP advantage Nikon/maybe/depends/we will see, AF Pop-up flash advantage Nikon/depending if you pro/con pop up flash, FPS advantage Canon, IQ advantage unknown, is this what you are looking for? Wait at least until tonight when we get the full scope and can compare paper to paper, but then again, we wont fully know until we get tests of production models... it's a pointless comparison right now.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > If certainly looks to me like the camera features the same button-lock in the center of the mode dial, as on the 60D (and optional retrofit for the 5DII and 7D). I'm not happy about this 'feature' since anything that slows down a mode change is annoying.
> ...


As a 60D user also, it is REALLY annoying when switching from Manual mode where I shoot to video mode which is the extreme other end of the dial. Otherwise, I don't switch modes so the lock is not an issue but going from manual to video is a freaking pain.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 1, 2012)

interesting (if true) things missing:

iFCL metering with 63-zone dual-layer sensor instead of the 100K pixel sensor of the 1DX. Does this mean no face recognition? Unlike nikon's D800, canon seems to have crippled the metering on the 5DII.

Video Resolution – Full HD 1080. NOT 4K. I expected this because storing and processing 4K is no easy task and it won't happen on a mere 5D line camera. This is high end more suited to the canon C line.

AF system looks the same as the 1DX this means no f/8 AF.

Things not listed that seem strange:
Uncompressed clean HDMI like the nikons.
Audio monitor jack for headphones.
Framerate for the 1080. I suspect it will be 30fps just like the 1DX


So how credible is that list? not sure but everything looks right in line with reasonable expectations so I'm going to belive it.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> First, we dont know price, it's unknown until it really hits retail sites... secondly, you want objective comparisons of A) a camera that isn't RELEASED and B) a camera that isn't even announced. Just looking at pure specs... AF advantage Canon, Metering/Tracking advantage unknown, MP advantage Nikon/maybe/depends/we will see, AF Pop-up flash advantage Nikon/depending if you pro/con pop up flash, FPS advantage Canon, IQ advantage unknown, is this what you are looking for? Wait at least until tonight when we get the full scope and can compare paper to paper, but then again, we wont fully know until we get tests of production models... it's a pointless comparison right now.



I know the price, it's $3499. I just went to my local store and preordered it, they already had an SKU.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

fotoray said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> How many frames can you get with your 7D before buffer stutters? It seems to me that fps is not the best metric; maybe number of sustained frames before buffer fills is better performance measure. That, in turn, is clearly a function of shutter speed being used and file size (RAW vs JPG) - and that changes for every shooting situation. The fastest shutter speed is limited by the available light and lens being used.
> 
> ...



Lighting conditions will slow the max burst of the 7D down. I'm not sure if it's true with other cameras or not. But in low light the burst slows to 5fps or so. Bryan at The Digital Picture noted this in his review and suppose the metering system was the bottle neck in low light situations. You can try it with the lens cap on. However, if you are in AV or TV mode you can use exposure lock to "override" it and get 8fps regardless of lighting.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

psolberg said:


> interesting (if true) things missing:
> 
> iFCL metering with 63-zone dual-layer sensor instead of the 100K pixel sensor of the 1DX. Does this mean no face recognition? Unlike nikon's D800, canon seems to have crippled the metering on the 5DII.



Ok, here's the deal. Just because the 5D Mark III doesn't have all the features of the 1Dx doesn't mean it's "crippled". It just means it's a cheaper camera and can't have all the features.

I think we need to stop using the word "crippled".


----------



## gputah (Mar 1, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> bigblue1ca said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It appears that he 5dMKIII will have the Live View/video mode button on the back to the right of the view finder like the 7D. No need to touch the dial for video mode. Move it to M, flip the switch to move and click the start button. Of course, I may not even be close to what you are talking about as I do not have a 60D, just a 7D and a 5DMKII.


----------



## canonpro (Mar 1, 2012)

*not sure about those photos of the new 5d3*

As a long time canon pro user, I really don't believe that those are images are of the new 5d3. It's hard to believe that canon would have a control dial put back on the top of the camera body like their pro consumer camera bodies. This camera looks like the new model Canon is going to release later this year that will be more geared toward upgrading the video features of a new 7D type of body with a full frame sensor.


----------



## Jim K (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

psolberg said:


> interesting (if true) things missing:
> 
> iFCL metering with 63-zone dual-layer sensor instead of the 100K pixel sensor of the 1DX. Does this mean no face recognition? Unlike nikon's D800, canon seems to have crippled the metering on the 5DII.
> 
> ...



People pointed out in other posts that they saw a Mic icon on the side of the inputs so it may have that, just check again tonight when it's announced... Uncompressed HDMI, check tonight, framerate, check tonight. List looks like NL's list, so I assume that's where he got his list. F8, check tonight, 4000 resolution video, uhh.... severely doubt it... If the C300 doesn't have it, no shot in heck this does.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 1, 2012)

wow, was that ever a lot of reading! I like what i see. My only Q is when will this actually be available. I have been wanting to step up to FF for a while now, do i wait...or do i wait...lol


----------



## Mark Schardan (Mar 1, 2012)

No dual processors..one dedicated AF?
Anyone know the sync speed..?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> wow, was that ever a lot of reading! I like what i see. My only Q is when will this actually be available. I have been wanting to step up to FF for a while now, do i wait...or do i wait...lol



Well I have it on good authority that the 5d mark 4 will be EVEN better haha. =) j/k


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> As a 60D user also, it is REALLY annoying when switching from Manual mode where I shoot to video mode which is the extreme other end of the dial. Otherwise, I don't switch modes so the lock is not an issue but going from manual to video is a freaking pain.



Now that I could see. I seldom use video and I never change to it on the fly. I was thinking of moving between C, M, AV, TV. It looks like Canon has solved the still mode to video problem (based on the pictures) with the addition of a video button.


----------



## traveller (Mar 1, 2012)

_May I beg my pardon in advance for a long post. _

Let's get realistic about this, if you are a landscape photographer who cannot justify the price of medium format (and there are plenty out there), then the 5D MkIII is probably not the camera you've been waiting for. The 5D MkIII adds little value over the MkII for people who don't really use the AF, continuous drive or higher ISOs (I guess that the 100% viewfinder is nice). If you are a landscape-only photographer and don't already own a 5D MkII, then wait for the price drop and buy one, it will still be a great camera! 

If you must have more megapixels, i.e. you think that you'll _regularly_ be printing much larger than 13" x 19" (A3+), you'd be better off either switching to Nikon for the D800, or waiting a year or so to see if Canon follow up on their statement that they can easily make a hi-res competitor if there is demand for it. 

For everyone else, the 5D MkIII looks to be a great all-rounder camera with a good balance of resolution and speed. [Of course there are subtleties such as buffer depth that could yet spoil the party for anyone thinking of using it for semi-serious action photography]. 

I think that it's interesting how we got to this situation with the D800 and the 5D MkIII; far from our usual accusations that our favourite manufacturer "just isn't listening to users", I think that these two cameras show they have. 5D MkII owners have been saying "great camera, enough resolution, but a poor autofocus system and it would be nice to have lower noise levels at high ISO". D700 owners have been saying "great camera, love the build, af and it's fast enough for my needs, but I want more megapixels [despite defending Nikon to the hilt in front of my 5D MkII owning friends]". Both calls have been answered. Of course this leaves a sizable minority without the feature they most wanted, just read Nikon Rumours to see those that wanted a faster D700 replacement with a low noise optimised sensor. But I think that the vast majority are going to be very happy with what is on offer in their chosen brand (barring a few minor quibbles that will be blown out of all proportion), look how many people here are excited over these rumoured 5D MkIII specifications. Of course, from our point of view, the "leaked" specifications still have to come good tomorrow! 

To put it in perspective, the 5D MkII was such a bloody good camera that people bought it despite of its faults, now it looks as if _all_ of these have been fixed and then some. Good enough for me...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > wow, was that ever a lot of reading! I like what i see. My only Q is when will this actually be available. I have been wanting to step up to FF for a while now, do i wait...or do i wait...lol
> ...



LOL - that would be more like...do i wait, or do i wait, or do i waaaaaaaiiiit...or do i waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttt.....lol


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> _May I beg my pardon in advance for a long post. _
> 
> Let's get realistic about this, if you are a landscape photographer who cannot justify the price of medium format (and there are plenty out there), then the 5D MkIII is probably not the camera you've been waiting for. The 5D MkIII adds little value over the MkII for people who don't really use the AF, continuous drive or higher ISOs (I guess that the 100% viewfinder is nice). If you are a landscape-only photographer and don't already own a 5D MkII, then wait for the price drop and buy one, it will still be a great camera!
> 
> ...



Well said +1


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: not sure about those photos of the new 5d3*



canonpro said:


> As a long time canon pro user, I really don't believe that those are images are of the new 5d3. It's hard to believe that canon would have a control dial put back on the top of the camera body like their pro consumer camera bodies. This camera looks like the new model Canon is going to release later this year that will be more geared toward upgrading the video features of a new 7D type of body with a full frame sensor.



Check out a picture of the 5DII and get back to me on your thoughts about the control dial.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > As a 60D user, I can tell you that after the first few times you use the camera you'll develop a new technique and muscle memory and you won't even notice the lock is there. I change my modes on the fly without even thinking about the lock, I just think clicks (different modes).
> ...



Now that I could see. I seldom use video and I never change to it on the fly. I was thinking of moving between C, M, AV, TV. It looks like Canon has solved the still mode to video problem (based on the pictures) with the addition of a video button.
[/quote]

isn't that the same button that's on the 7D? =) I'm also glad the video option isn't in the mode dial, that would have sucked haha =)


----------



## Gravitom (Mar 1, 2012)

Well if the specs and price are correct then I'm going to pick up a MkII. For my type of shooting the main advantages (ISO and AF) are nice but not worth the almost double price. Trust me I want to justify buying the latest and greatest but there just aren't any new exciting features, just a marginal incremental upgrade.

I really hope there is more to be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 1, 2012)

Since my only shooting mode with both a 40D and 5D2 has been in manual mode, with spot metering, and single-point AF, I'm trying to wrap my brain around the whole 61-point AF, 41-cross-type AF system, as well as digest all the discussion about whether the AF and metering systems are linked. 

But isnt the 63-zone iFCL metering system listed in the rumored specs the same as in the 7D? And doesn't that system integrate the AF points in to the metering alogorithm?

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/exposure_settings/iFCL_metering.do


----------



## publiux (Mar 1, 2012)

Mark Schardan said:


> No dual processors..one dedicated AF?
> Anyone know the sync speed..?




I heard the sync speed was 1/8000th!!! Can you believe it? :

I'm kidding of course. We might as well just wait for the announcement in a couple of hours.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> Since my only shooting mode with both a 40D and 5D2 has been in manual mode, with spot metering, and single-point AF, I'm trying to wrap my brain around the whole 61-point AF, 41-cross-type AF system, as well as digest all the discussion about whether the AF and metering systems are linked.
> 
> But isnt the 63-zone iFCL metering system listed in the rumored specs the same as in the 7D? And doesn't that system integrate the AF points in to the metering alogorithm?
> 
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/exposure_settings/iFCL_metering.do



That was my understanding, but people like to point out it's not as fancy as the new 1dx version... oh well.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

If my time zone is GMT+2 then:

- what time is the interview with CR?
- what time is the official live announcement?


----------



## Jim K (Mar 1, 2012)

Peerke said:


> Thank you for not changing the battery type and keep the LP-E6 for this beauty.



+1


----------



## atopos (Mar 1, 2012)

How many hours left ?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> If my time zone is GMT+2 then:
> 
> - what time is the interview with CR?
> - what time is the official live announcement?



7 hours behind your time (EST is GMT -5 and you're +2)


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Mar 1, 2012)

I was thinking about how I've used my Rebel T3i in the last year.

My "Pro" Work
1) Paintball Video and Still shots: Could have used more FPS and better auto focus.
2) Indoor Conferences Video and Still shots: Could have used better low light performance.
3) Landscape Still Shots from Travels: Could have used full frame because my lenses didn't feel wide enough.
4) Surfing Stills: No complaints but weather proofing would have been nice because of blowing sand/spray.
5) Vlogs of my talking to the camera indoors: Low light issues always haunt me and traveling with lights is tough.
6) X-Games coverage: Lack of FPS made me miss a few cool sequences. (Failed snowmobile backflip missed? Dammit)

My home stuff
1) Various Family shots around the pool: Could have used more FPS
2) Small photo trips with my daughter: Full frame would have been nice for landscape stuff.

As I think about it, this camera is almost exactly what I've been hoping for. I do wish it had 60FPS or better in video mode so that I could slow things down but I guess I can use the go pro for that when the time comes. I'll almost certainly order it as soon as I can.


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 1, 2012)

Nikon said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > Tuggen said:
> ...



That's 40 more than I'll ever need! Just hope the sensitivity has been improved.


----------



## skoobey (Mar 1, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > skoobey said:
> ...


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

"off topic but not really"

is the announced 5d watch party already over have i missed something?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> "off topic but not really"
> 
> is the announced 5d watch party already over have i missed something?



No, not for another 7 hours from now


----------



## eosbit (Mar 1, 2012)

6.0 not 6.9 FPS???
Almost 100% VF???
Up to 41 cross type???
USB 2 ????
Weather sealing ???

Totally underwhelming. Sure it's a nice camera with a couple of extra features over the II, but there's nothing revolutionary here, and nothing at all to justify the price tag compared to the D800


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a lot of fanboys in this thread... hardware wise how much better really do you feel this is than the 5D mark II besides the DIGIC 5 (which handles the high iso and framerate) and the small increase in MP by the sensor? If you pretend that this camera wasn't from Canon would you still feel the same way?
> ...



Just catching up on all I missed over the past few hours and going through the pages one at a time. So, does this set of specs lean you mroe away from the D X. Just curious. I realize it would be nice to see camera tested data/examples.


----------



## corntrollio (Mar 1, 2012)

Tuggen said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tuggen said:
> ...



You can get quantum efficiency above 100% in certain applications:
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/334/6062/1530.abstract
Quantum efficiency is the number of electrons produced relative to photons absorbed. For comparison, a backside illuminated CCD can hit 90+%.

That said, 100% QE is not necessary to improve *image quality* for pictures that are 2 ISO stops higher relative to the 25% QE of the 5D. QE is about light sensitivity, which has an effect on ISO performance, but does not have a direct correlation to ISO performance for digital and is not the only factor that determines image quality.

A given camera sensor only has one QE value regardless of what ISO you are using. For digital, adjusting ISO has to do with adjusting gain, not with increasing the sensitivity of the sensor. This can be done in various ways, including using a higher-bit A/D converter.

What QE does mean is that a given sensor can collect one stop more of *light* than another sensor if it has twice the QE. For example, the Canon 5D has 25% QE, and the Nikon D3s has a QE of 57%. The D3s will collect more than one stop more light than the 5D. The 5D Mark II for comparison is about 33%, and the Canon G11 is about 60%. However, QE alone does not dictate image quality because there are other factors involved in image quality, or else we'd all be using a Canon G11.

Furthermore, sensor QE isn't the only thing that can be improved to increase image quality and performance. Bayer filters reduce light acquired by a stop or so, so we still have room for improvement there to allow more light in. QE is a factor that affects noise in an image, but there are other factors too. Obviously, we can also use noise algorithms that may reduce noise while still keeping apparent detail, although that's a separate issue. There are also different types of noise -- for example, there are ways to increase luminance noise that may increase chromatic noise.

These issues are much more complicated than trying to reduce them to one particular number as the end-all measure of image quality. It's not really accurate to say that image quality at high ISO only has to do with quantum efficiency.

At minimum, however, it looks like we could increase QE 1.5 stops above the 5D and improve Bayer filters by perhaps 1 stop, so we probably have 2.5 stops of improvement available due to those two factors alone, with other factors that could still be adjusted.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 1, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> All I can say is, thank God they moved the on/off switch.



Overall layout of 5D3 is very similar to 7D - which is very friendly, except for the DOF preview of 7D on the left side, which moves to the right side on the 5D3.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 1, 2012)

psolberg said:


> People pointed out in other posts that they saw a Mic icon on the side of the inputs so it may have that, just check again tonight when it's announced... Uncompressed HDMI, check tonight, framerate, check tonight. List looks like NL's list, so I assume that's where he got his list. F8, check tonight, 4000 resolution video, uhh.... severely doubt it... If the C300 doesn't have it, no shot in heck this does.



The 7D has Mic input, so the 5D3 will too!


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2012)

Yawn. This news is so earlier today. Where's ma 5D4?


----------



## jchong62 (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously... has Canon introduced *full-time AF (autofocus) during video shooting* starting from 5D Mark III ? I have been longing for this feature for a couple years now.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

Does this mean that the posters on this site that have achieved %d Mark II status will automatically be upgarded to Mk. III status tomorrow? 8)


----------



## dajazz (Mar 1, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see what 'kit' lens Canon decides to go with. If they do indeed go with the 24-70 II then it'll make for one very expensive purchase for some people (~$5,700-5,800)


----------



## tjc320 (Mar 1, 2012)

Really, No USB 3.0? Looks like we'll be spending the next 4 years with USB 2.0. Shouldn't be too hard to integrate...


----------



## iaind (Mar 1, 2012)

Flake said:


> Low vibration mode?? Is that a dedicated mirror lock up button at long last?



The OM-1 had a mirror lock up lever (albeit manual)


----------



## zyx1989 (Mar 1, 2012)

61-point high-density reticular AF (up to 41 crosstype points)
aways a good idea to have better AF 
High Dynamic Range (HDR) Mode
making HDR made easy, i like this camera already 
ISO 100-25600
i wonder how high iso is going to look on this camera, i hope the low Megapixel growth makes high iso good

i wonder what the price is going to be for this, i hope it is low enough for me to justify get ride (most likely selling) of my 5d markII


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

tjc320 said:


> Really, No USB 3.0? Looks like we'll be spending the next 4 years with USB 2.0. Shouldn't be too hard to integrate...



Do you shoot tethered? Otherwise just get a 3.0 SD/CF card reader to d/l your images. I just bought one for $30ish a few weeks ago from B&H, works like a charm on my 3.0 USB ports.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

jchong62 said:


> Seriously... has Canon introduced *full-time AF (autofocus) during video shooting* starting from 5D Mark III ? I have been longing for this feature for a couple years now.



I highly doubt it, there are too many situations that you would want manual control for that. I do suspect there are some video features that we don't know about just yet, as the spec list didn't talk much about that aspect of it.


----------



## rambarra (Mar 1, 2012)

everybody talkin bout _quantum efficiency_
wtf. I dont even know what that means


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Does this mean that the posters on this site that have achieved %d Mark II status will automatically be upgarded to Mk. III status tomorrow? 8)


no you need 40% more posts due to the cost increase...


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 1, 2012)

The Ted's Camera Store link is no longer active as around 9:30 am their time.

Did they get a phone call?


----------



## Gcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> The Ted's Camera Store link is no longer active as around 9:30 am their time.
> 
> Did they get a phone call?



Think someone must have got their asses severely kicked this morning!


----------



## Waterdonkey (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok we now what it looks like, aparently , and its stats... but what is that button that looks like a paint brush paintging a square? Anyone? ???


----------



## MarkIII (Mar 1, 2012)

dajazz said:


> It'll be interesting to see what 'kit' lens Canon decides to go with. If they do indeed go with the 24-70 II then it'll make for one very expensive purchase for some people (~$5,700-5,800)



Well may be. But after lurking for so long I decided to register and I am already MarkIII


----------



## jchong62 (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously... has Canon introduced *full-time AF (autofocus) during video shooting* starting from 5D Mark III ? I have been longing for this feature for a couple years now.
> ...



OK. Having the feature and not using it is fine. But not offering the feature is a total different story. Just think how seldom you have been switching to manual. I guess most people stay on AF most of the time.

And the argument would be while all point-and-shoots, Micro 4/3s, and Nikon have it for a couple years, why is Canon not offering it?


----------



## MarkIII (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally after using 30D using it came out (I had it on pre-order and now looks like I will do the same with 5DMK3) I will upgrade to an FF camera. Cannot wait!


----------



## MarkIII (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh and I will be spending countless hours figuring out which L lens I should marry the 5DMK3 with ;D


----------



## Eric (Mar 1, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Eric said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



You get no argument from me that it is a pointless comparison right now, but that isn't what you originally asked. You acknowledged we were just talking about rumors, but asked, given that, what does the D800 have that the 5d3 doesn't have. The 5d3 is rumored to cost $500 more and have 50,000 fewer shutter actuations. If rumors are true, those specs are more objective than, as you pointed out, things like high MP and pop-up flash, that depend on your viewpoint.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

jchong62 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > jchong62 said:
> ...



hows this for food for thought... Lets say they get it in there... it's finicky, but it's there... Lets say you are filming your kids recital or even better, lets say you film your kids graduation outdoors... the kid is walking across the stage, all of a sudden a bird flys by, the AF freaks out, focuses on the new object, you lose focus that critical moment, then it's over... I've seen a lot of video cameras that do continuous AF do just this... The noise and grumblings about the feature would be so great it would be deafening... And secondly, the 60D, 7d, 5d2, etc... when you have IS lenses, you can hear the freaking IS buzzing in your shots... if you have regular lenses, you're going to hear whirling of the lens, even USM has some movement noise, all that's going to be picked up by the video feed... so unless you then have an external mic or get rid of all on board mic audio, it creates more havoc then good. In theory it sounds good, but this camera, in particular, is geared for pro's and semi pros and advanced amateurs... Even the weakest indi shooter wants their own control. If you want a dumbed down video camera, buy a $200 walmart special.


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmmmmmm SWWWWEEEEEET!! 5D3 and 7D would be an EPIC COMBO! love those specs ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm. I'm actually a bit underwhelmed.

It has only 22MP vs. 36MP and it doesn't even hit any higher frame rate than the D800 can (with grip).

Wow I was so hoping the 6.9fps would at least be correct. 6.0fps is still a bit less than even the 40D/50D.
If they were going to stick to 6fps they should've given us at least 28-30MP and if they wanted 3x3 video sampling, well then just sample out of an inner rectangle, FF is already much larger area than most movies are shot on anyway and you'd get a bit more reach from the video.

No mention of the 1DX metering system, color aids for AF or digic 4 to assist AF.

So the D800 has 50% more MP, probably more advanced AF, the same fps (with grips) and 5fps in 25MP mode, it may even have better DR at low ISO.

If it at least had done the 6.9-7.5fps that may have been just enough two almost always get two key frames, but at 6.0fps you will only sometimes get two key frames. Sure it's way better than 4fps and even 5fps, but 6.0 flat is really at the utter low limits of where more fps just begins to help. And I mean if the 7D could do 18MP at 8fps and now years later you say the 5D3 can only do 22MP at 6fps, that is freaking less throughput than the 7D had. Granted the mirror box is FF and speed costs more there, but come one, at least toss us the bone of 7fps. And freaking give us full 1DX or at least full 1D4.

I just hope when the announcement its tonight it actually mentions true raw DR improvements of 2 stops at lowest ISO and that the AF is much closer to 1DX than it sounds from this leak....

This would have kicked ass two years ago, but today is today.
Too conservative again and for their 25th anniversary EOS release they have brought shame upon themselves (unless there are some amazing things not revealed in this quick spec list).

I knew that guy who saw it weeks ago and said it would be a somewhat underwhelming release thanks to Canon marketing ruling the roost again would be true although I had hoped not.


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like the 7d. I don't get that stupid stop/start picture/video dial thing. Shutter-picture, Set-record...hopefully changing it back to that is an option.

The rate button may be scoffed by some, but plenty of iffy pictures can be salvaged in post. With a rate feature, they should have a search filter function so you can quickly skim the best shots, perfect to show a client.

It's sad that the t2i will still have more features. Canon should hire Alex and release an official ML firmware.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> So this is what the rumour source meant by "simplified 61pt af". Without the 100,000 pixel metering sensor linked to the af system, the 5D MkIII will not have the performance of the 1D X when it comes to subject tracking. It could still outperform all previous 1-series cameras though. To be honest, I think that the price tag is looking a bit steep considering that this is the camera that the MkII should have been! The rest of the specifications need to be top notch, or people will start to ask why this is so much more expensive than the D800 (not that they won't ask that anyway -and be justified in doing so).



It doesn't mention digic 4 assist for AF so it may not even track better than a 7D for all we know.


----------



## jchong62 (Mar 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Again, you are thinking in a pro-Canon way.
I have been using a Canon T1i with MF video of my kid. You wouldn't understand how hard it has been.

Don't find birds flying through as an excuse because there are no birds in 99% of the time.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Couple of things......
> 
> 1) Anyone notice the Digic 5+ in the specs?? *<------ notice the "+"* What's the "+" for compared to the two Digic 5's in the 1Dx?



The 1DX uses two Digic 5+, it's only the P&S and maybe new rebels that will use Digic 5 regular.



> 2) No 1Dx AF and metering....said this about a dozen times in the past weeks that it would never happen. The processing power isn't here for that, 1Dx needs dedicated Digic 4 for the AF and metering. Lot of folks said it would be otherwise. Reality wins as usual.



But it only has a single digic 5+ so why would there have been no room for a digic 4 for the AF? You were speculating they couldn't fit three digics in there.
And for $3500, what does this have the D800 doesn't for $500 less? It seems to offer less to be honest.




> 4) On the subject on high ISO IQ performance.....the mk2 goes to 25,600 native...*BUT...the 1Dx goes to 51,200 native ISO. * If we are to take this as any indication of performance, I had also said the 5D3 would NOT outperform the 1Dx in IQ. This hints that is the case, as I seriously doubt a camera Canon touted as a merging of the 1D and 1Ds lines but with better performance than either would hand the IQ crown to a body costing less than half the price.



If it is worse than 1DX then they are in trouble.



> 5) 6 fps....not the 6.9fps/7fps we saw in the earlier specs. That one item is a near deal breaker for me and why I'm strongly leaning towards the 1Dx. I have a 5Dmk2 and a 7D, I shoot work across the spectrum....kids...high school...weddings...studio...sports. I need the higher frame rate and 8fps does that for me. I'm not looking to have "a camera for X and a camera for Y and a camera for Z". I just want one and a backup body. The 5D3 does not go far enough for me to do that if I sell the 5D2 and replace it with the 5D3. It comes close, but I'd still be shooting the 7D for the frame rate.



Yes if they only give us 22MP and can't even get us to 7fps, that is wayy weak for $3500. It is not any faster than a gripped D800 can attain. And pumps less MP per second than the few years old 7D actually.




> I'd much rather spend $3500 on a 5D3 than $6800 on a 1Dx if I can get 90% of what I need and no deal breakers. My gut tells me the 5D3 will not do this, but I'll wait until it's out and in some folks hands before deciding. I have time, not like I need to buy a body today or in the next 3 months.



My gut is hoping the real specs tonight will end up saying 6.9fps not 6.0fps and that they will mention much better DR and AF that is identical other than for the color tracking help. But I have a bad feeling that won't be the case.


----------



## steveg (Mar 2, 2012)

gecko said:


> woodenpunch said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody knows if it has 60fps?
> ...



I'm really hoping it does slow motion. My plan was to sell the 7D and replace it with the 5D mk III, but I use the slow motion all the time. Hmmm. Decisions....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

Blaze said:


> Ivar said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I fail to see any magic in this camera, just as usual Canon's crippled update, whereas the price seems to indicate premium qualities.
> ...



In what way? D800 has Nikon's best AF effort, more MP, same fps with grip, $500 less.
Hopefully some little things like fps will go up with the official announcement tonight, hopefully the AF is not as watered down as I fear, hopefully the HDR mode is some super-advanced dual read method and not just some software nonsense.
Specs are as are not bad, but they already seem like Canon could have delivered them a while back and the price increase of $800 is insanity if these specs are to the T.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

ksieb said:


> as a videographer, it seems to not be very different of the actual mark2
> 
> What you think



I think in this area it will destroy the mark 2.

I think it must have 3x3 binning so it should have no moire/aliasing messes, much, much higher actually delivered resolution (5D2 is not close to true 1920x1080p), much better SNR, at the very least.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

KeithR said:


> Nikon said:
> 
> 
> > It says:
> ...



It remains to be seen. Maybe it is and maybe it isn't. You can tons of points that don't work well too. Hopefully it will be the 1DX AF minus not one single thing more than the 100,000 exposure sensor color tracking help (and hopefully the loss of that won't make the AF logic suddenly perform much worse).


----------



## tt (Mar 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > Ivar said:
> ...



Is the $500 less including the $500 for the grip to get the equivalent fps?
Sorry - I dot know the USD equivalent prices of the D800.

The price of the 5D Can't be raised later on by Canon, only discounted. 
It's a 3 year price. Expensive, yes but then we haven't seen updates to the lines underneath it. 

Is it insane if they'll sell all they can make at the full price for now, then sell more later on at a discounted price?


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 2, 2012)

I love reading this comments -- arguing about whether the specs are good enough when they haven't even been announced yet. I'll save my arguing for another few hours!


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos


----------



## april (Mar 2, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> All right people. I really need an honest opinion here. I was shooting Nikon D5100 up till now and was hoping to upgrade to full frame by the end of this year.
> To begin with, I had both the D800 and the 5D Mark 3 on my wish list. I mean I really don't have a huge investment in terms of the lenses, and I'll always get some return when I sell of my present gear (In case I decide to go with canon).
> I need opinion on this because if I do go with canon on the mark 3, then i'll also get L lenses, and the investment then is going to be substantial. So its going to be a long term commitment. And the tech guide on the D800 kinda scared me a bit with all the chatter involving image blur with the slightest movement because of the "high resolution". And I'm also not sure about its iso performance in comparison to the D700.
> Suggestions please guys..?? What would be a better camera for me. I mean we cant really say much until both the cameras are out and have been thoroughly reviewed. But going by the spec list...?? Which way should I go..??



firstly this will depend on what type of shooting you do and how much are you willing to loose... ;D up to this moment we don't have a concrete basis on the capabilities of this coming 5dIII. long ago i am eyeing on nikon cameras but since most of my friends have canon so I went for canon which i regret up until i saw the specs of the 1dx. once i've a lot of lenses from canon its no turning back for me thinking that selling expensive gears will be a big loss so for my part it's more economical to upgrade than to jumpship. but if i was on your situation i'd stick to nikon...... unless the 5dIII is worth every peny you will loose when you switch to it... one thing more "once you get to own an L lens its addictive"


----------



## adamfilip (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we should just keep saving our pennies and get the 1dx


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

jchong62 said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > jchong62 said:
> ...



Yes I am a pro shooter and "pro" canon, and I fully understand where you're getting at... I'm just explaining there are more liabilities and roadblocks that is to be hand, let alone the fact that it can go through more lenses AF motors even more quickly and depending on the lens, it could be more bad than good. Canon TYPICALLY dont half a$$ things and if there is something that could cause them any more bad press, they may be more inclined to not partake.


----------



## Smith (Mar 2, 2012)

More details released from French magazine article

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&thread=40776144


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Yes I am a pro shooter and "pro" canon, and I fully understand where you're getting at... I'm just explaining there are more liabilities and roadblocks that is to be hand, let alone the fact that it can go through more lenses AF motors even more quickly and depending on the lens, it could be more bad than good. Canon TYPICALLY dont half a$$ things and if there is something that could cause them any more bad press, they may be more inclined to not partake.


Agree with you here... AF on movie mode is just too... unpredictable for Canon to implement without knowing its foolproof...
One thing that could work though - being able to pre-set focal distances, and use the multi controller to switch to your chosen distance. Pre-set focal distances of your choice - press multi controller in selected position - during shoot, use multi controller to quickly move to a set distance of your choice. Its like having a focus puller =D


----------



## tbubrick (Mar 2, 2012)

When will sample shots be posted?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

steveg said:


> gecko said:
> 
> 
> > woodenpunch said:
> ...



A french magazine appears to say 30p is the max.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently they have removed the option to change view finder focusing screens. 

French mag claims they use the actual 1DX AF sensor, certainly very good if so, but it says nothing about whether they lock out high precision, fast lens stills mode or whether it has the same speed and AI Servo tracking logic. We can hope.

It says that you can shoot 16,000 large, highest quality jpgs at 6fps in a row before the buffer will overflow.

It says that all moire and aliasing problems have been removed from the video mode.

It also says a stinking 6fps. Man this thing needed the 6.9 or 7.5fps of all the earlier rumors sooooooooooo badly for it to really look good.  Hopefully they just rounded down from 6.9 ;D.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Specs are as are not bad, but they already seem like Canon could have delivered them a while back and the price increase of $800 is insanity if these specs are to the T.


This is exactly what I'm thinking. The 5DIII is my DREAM camera. But until I turn this hobby into a profession I just cannot justify paying more than 2500ish for a new camera. I can buy sooo many other things for 3500 dollars(I'm almost at an M9 by then.)
The specs just seem like what I've been wanting in the 5DII for all this time, not like some revolutionary new features that blow my mind and make me consider spending amounts i've never considered spending on anything other than a car.
I don't see the reason why after 3.5 years the technology hasn't improved enough to make similar specs to these in a 2000-2800 dollar body.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 2, 2012)

Smith said:


> More details released from French magazine article
> 
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&thread=40776144



Note a few things from the French article:



> Always the best/strongest
> Canon interviewed thousands of users and has used their suggestions.
> 100% viewfinder coverage
> More realistic colours
> ...



Note the f/5.6 for the AF....means no AF at f/8 just like the 1Dx.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



Although knowing advantages, I'm not sure if I would use it at all in fact. Why? Because it should be really much better than manual (if you know howto). 
1 - battery use. Imagine IS and USM working constantly. 
2 - quality of it. Will it work really fine with narrow DOF without constant hunting?
3 - neccessity. There are indeed rather rare cases, where it would help me and not disturb. In most cases maybe not bird but there is always something (person, dog, wall, etc.) what would make AF out.

I find high ISO more important and for this I'd pay. Why? Yo can close lens a bit, get wider DOF and don't care. If you wish great control of focus with lens open, then better do it with manual focus with viewfinder on a screen. 
Presetting focus distances (like D.Sim) mentioned makes more sense for me as well.
Just my 2c.


----------



## Diko (Mar 2, 2012)

Smith said:


> More details released from French magazine article
> 
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&thread=40776144



Thanks for the update with that link. 

However now I am devastated:

_Always the best/strongest
Canon interviewed thousands of users and has used their suggestions.
100% viewfinder coverage
More realistic colours
150000 shutter actuation life rather than 100000 with the 5DMKII
Revised AF
-Uses the same 61 point AF module of the 1DX usable up to f5.6
-Canon has chosen to concentrate on image quality rather than image size (megapixels)
-With ISO becoming more important to photographers and videographers the ISO is now up to 25600 (with boost up to 100200)
-This new sensor captures images without moiré or aliasing
-The benchmark of the MKII is broken with the new Digic 5 processor._

* - AF is as in 1Dx - cool.
* - This new sensor captures images without moiré or aliasing - great!
* - More realistic colours - where on the viewfinder or where? 
And if the word is for IQ - that has to be awaited in order to be compared.
if what Canon provides (on book - theoretically) I might go for Nikon D800 - if test shows what I expect to see. BETTER performance in very low scenes.

So far as from rumors point of view: EPIC Fail! :-( No game changer. Nothing.



EchoLocation said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Specs are as are not bad, but they already seem like Canon could have delivered them a while back and the price increase of $800 is insanity if these specs are to the T.
> ...



Totally agree. Compared to old and enemy camp. And extra $ cost. Unrealistic choice. :-( If Canon have released 5D and then 1Dx, situation would be differend due to human nature


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 2, 2012)

More from the French article:



> Add to that what they call a "true silent mode" in which burst mode goes down to 3fps.
> 
> 3.2inches screen at 1,040,000 dots
> 
> ...


----------



## nighstar (Mar 2, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Specs are as are not bad, but they already seem like Canon could have delivered them a while back and the price increase of $800 is insanity if these specs are to the T.
> ...



+1

this camera is considered a prosumer/semi-pro camera, but its pricing puts it out of reach for a lot of prosumers/semi-pros. :/


----------



## Positron (Mar 2, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> I can buy sooo many other things for 3500 dollars(I'm almost at an M9 by then.)



Just *another* $3500 short! (Since you're basing this on retail price.)


----------



## K-amps (Mar 2, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Specs are as are not bad, but they already seem like Canon could have delivered them a while back and the price increase of $800 is insanity if these specs are to the T.
> ...



The answer is corporate and investor demands  The justification is weak dollar / R&D cost / Tsunami and the list goes on...


----------



## Positron (Mar 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> steveg said:
> 
> 
> > gecko said:
> ...



That magazine article (if you're talking about the one linked by Smith above) doesn't say 30p max explicitly; all it says is 30p at Full HD (1080p). Which admittedly would be par for the course, but doesn't in any way rule out 720/60p.


----------



## Rishaar (Mar 2, 2012)

It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !

the jump in the retail price from 2700 USD (at the time of the release) to 3500 USD is entirely due to the currency rate. 
3 years ago, the US Dollar was around 105 to 110 Japanese Yen, since last year it plunged to around 75 / 80.
So in Japan 3500 USD now means the same as 2700 USD at the time, if not cheaper 8)
Selling the MK3 cheaper in US wouldn't make any sense for a Japanese company selling a made in Japan product... 

So please people, get mad at bankers on this one, Canon is NOT milking the cow ;D


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 2, 2012)

2 more hours!!! Then the elation or disappointment begins... my wallet wants to know which.


----------



## Smith (Mar 2, 2012)

I would guess the "more realistic colors" is referring to the LCD display. 



Diko said:


> Smith said:
> 
> 
> > More details released from French magazine article
> ...


----------



## breningstall (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope those specs are right. While I'd prefer more than 6fps, I could live with it, and the enhanced autofocus would make a huge difference. I don't buy that DX can provide the same quality for sports shooters and I don't buy that a camera manufacturer can triple the megapixels on a sensor without impacting the quality (re: Nikon), especially when they're not doing that in their top of the line cameras. This camera could be a very nice compromise between all features at a remotely affordable price.


----------



## randplaty (Mar 2, 2012)

Rishaar said:


> It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !
> 
> the jump in the retail price from 2700 USD (at the time of the release) to 3500 USD is entirely due to the currency rate.
> 3 years ago, the US Dollar was around 105 to 110 Japanese Yen, since last year it plunged to around 75 / 80.
> ...



If this is true, I hate the FED and Ben Bernake.


----------



## dcreisman (Mar 2, 2012)

Since it takes the LP-E6 battery, has anyone heard if it will take the BG-E7 Battery Grip???


----------



## ers811 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rishaar said:


> [...]
> 
> the jump in the retail price from 2700 USD (at the time of the release) to 3500 USD is entirely due to the currency rate.
> 
> ...



Just to preface, I'm not trying to come off as a jerk here, but I can think of about a dozen factors driving exchange rates more than "evil bankers". Start with moron politicians who apparently learned economics from watching cartoons, then work your way down the list. Exchange rates are an EFFECT, they don't just get set first, they are along for the ride.

Again, no offense meant, but I think after years of being bombarded with little drive-by comments like that, people eventually get a very misguided views of reality yet don't really know why they feel a certain way. And I have the misguided urge to correct someone on the interweb! Lol

Now imagine you are Japanese buying stuff from the USA. You're a happy camper! 


Now a totally separate point: how did Nikon avoid the exchange rate? They didn't. I will wager that:
1. There are features we don't know about yet or
2. The rumored price is wrong.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the spec very much and would probably land up buying it. But I still cannot believe how Cnon can justify charging 500 dollars more than Nikon. Canon even makes their own sensor while Nikon depends on their sensors from Sony. Canon can make this unit a game changer by charging less then 3000 dolars.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

dcreisman said:


> Since it takes the LP-E6 battery, has anyone heard if it will take the BG-E7 Battery Grip???



Like the capitalists they are, they typically dont reuse battery grips. Also the leaked grip online has an extra AF controller button, like the 1dx, so the old one prob wont work


----------



## Smith (Mar 2, 2012)

People are quick to point to exchange rates. As it has been pointed out many times Nikon doesn't seem to have an issue selling a superior spec'ed DSLR at $3,000. Also consider that a very similar spec'ed 5D Mark II was selling for $1999 over the holidays and not much higher now. If Canon requires $3,500 to make a profit they must have been losing money selling a 5D Mark II for $1999 (unlikely). The 24-70 II is selling for $1000 higher than the older version. I doubt Canon is selling the older version at a loss. Yes, the newer version is sharper and undoubtedly will have tighter tolerances and lower yields. I doubt that accounts for a $1K increase in cost. 

The same specious arguments are used to justify the current astronomical rise is gas prices. People will point to fears over the situation in Iran. The truth is that Iran accounts for an negligible percentage of oil production in the world's supply. Price gouging and greed is the usual culprit behind large price jumps like these. 




SleeperSmith said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !
> ...


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> I like the spec very much and would probably land up buying it. But I still cannot believe how Cnon can justify charging 500 dollars more than Nikon. Canon even makes their own sensor while Nikon depends on their sensors from Sony. Canon can make this unit a game changer by charging less then 3000 dolars.



You know, while I'm a pro and in no way would have recommended it at all as I cannot have too much of a blow to the bottom line, Canon did say in the french article that they took recommendations from lots of people, and I know a lot of pro's who think this way, but much like the 1dx/5d3 has product differentiation, many pro's probably are watching the current climate in professional photography... more and more amateurs are picking up better and better cameras, and while I'm not here to spark a pro/amateur debate, but I could see some pro's asking for higher prices to help "thin the herd" sort of speak. I am not saying this could explain for some of the price increase, but i'm not saying it couldn't explain for it as well. Dont kill the messenger.


----------



## PJ (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think the $3500.00 retail price should be surprising to anyone, look at the cost of the 1DX compared to the D4...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> I like the spec very much and would probably land up buying it. But I still cannot believe how Cnon can justify charging 500 dollars more than Nikon. Canon even makes their own sensor while Nikon depends on their sensors from Sony. Canon can make this unit a game changer by charging less then 3000 dolars.



Sharing the development costs and economy of scale may be part of the reason Nikon is able to charge less than Canon.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

PJ said:


> I don't think the $3500.00 retail price should be surprising to anyone, look at the cost of the 1DX compared to the D4...


On B&H it says price not yet available for the 1DX.


----------



## PJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Retail on 1DX is $1000.00 more than the D4. Using that scale, $500.00 more than the D800 for the 5DIII would be about what I would expect.


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 2, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !
> ...



D800 NOT "$2700", actually $2999 USD. 14 stop DR? Where is the proof, I haven't seen it.
5DIII 63 zone metering----1DX 252 Zone, 100k metering so we don't know the resolution of the metering sensor of the 5d3 yet just that it has 63 zones. If you didnt change resolution after 4 years don't you think it will have more than the 12 stops of the 5d2 when they said they specifically worked on speed, iso, and DR????


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2012)

Smith said:


> Price gouging and greed is the usual culprit behind large price jumps like these.




Sure, and R&D and supply parts, etc. Listen, the market will dictate. The Canon at 3500 is expensive. Especially next to a Nikon whose spec sheet looks at least as good even when considering various tradeoffs. But Canon probably also figures they can sell a bunch of 5D2s still. And slowly lower the price of the 5D3 if and when demand settles. Demand for the 5D2 stayed high enough for it to be sold out in many places for a year or more.

The question everyone is struggling with is value. That can only be determined based on testing and field use. It is true though that the prices of Canon gears are outstripping those of Nikon by some margin. 

The good news for everyone is the future is not exclusively owned by Canon or Nikon. It is not just huge hulking SLR derivative digital beasts. The future is full of choices. From massive 100+ megapixel medium format chips, to nice sized 36 mp 35 mm format chips in speedy bodies, to really light setups that don't have to trade on high IQ and high versatility like the OM-5D and the GH2 and the rumored and eventual GH3. Fuji in the X1-Pro and Sony with their Nex 7 are really pushing what's possible. 

It's a great time to have a hobby or shoot for a living. Creative possibilities abound and the tools to realize them are abundant. Don't like the value proposition of one tool over the other. Don't buy it. Try something new. 

Good luck everyone. Have fun shooting.


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 2, 2012)

If these specs hold up, my first FF camera will be a D800. I'm not trolling or trying to rain on anyone's parade, honest. I check in on CR several times a day for the past year. I've been having a great time with my T2i and a handful of lenses, but I have saved up enough to grab the D800 and a few nice zooms.

For sale: 200mm f2.8, 135mm f2.0, 28mm f1.8, 50mm f1.4, 100mm f2.8 macro. All with boxes. All in great shape.

My wife will get the T2i, the 15-85, and the 55-250.

And I'll continue being a Canon fan and a regular reader at CR. And maybe a 5DIV owner one day.


----------



## AG (Mar 2, 2012)

dcreisman said:


> Since it takes the LP-E6 battery, has anyone heard if it will take the BG-E7 Battery Grip???



On the TEDS leak last night it listed the BG-E6 as the standard grip and a BG-E11 as the one with the joystick.

So if thats correct its handy for those of us that still have accessories left over.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

HughHowey said:


> If these specs hold up, my first FF camera will be a D800. I'm not trolling or trying to rain on anyone's parade, honest. I check in on CR several times a day for the past year. I've been having a great time with my T2i and a handful of lenses, but I have saved up enough to grab the D800 and a few nice zooms.
> 
> For sale: 200mm f2.8, 135mm f2.0, 28mm f1.8, 50mm f1.4, 100mm f2.8 macro. All with boxes. All in great shape.
> 
> ...


What is it that you do? Are you pro, semi pro or a serious amateur.


----------



## Rishaar (Mar 2, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !
> ...



sorry, i wasn't expecting so much "hate" here... i guess just having to wait a couple more hours makes everybody tense, but you should calm down, we are all friends here 

anyway, i live in Japan and can only talk for what i see from here, maybe that's why we don't agree.
The comparison with the D800 is indeed appropriate to illustrate my point: 

Nikon D800 (BODY only) is on pre-order in Japan, price varies from 300.000 JPY to 270.000 JPY .
That means from 3750 USD to 3375USD. 
If anybody can get the D800 Body in US for 2700USD, that is extremely unfair to Japanese customers, but an insane good deal for US customers !

So, from a Japanese perspective, 3500USD (280.000JPY) for the 5Dmk3 would be the same as the D800. 
therefore, totally normal.


----------



## jpbelanger (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn live watch is down...


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 2, 2012)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned sound input for the video. One nice thing about the Nikon D800 is it at least lets you mount your own mic. Would be amazed if Canon have not thought of this, and expanding it further would be even nicer.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 2, 2012)

tt said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Blaze said:
> ...



MSRP on the D800 grip is $616, making that combo more expensive than a 5D3.


----------



## AG (Mar 2, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> I am surprised nobody has mentioned sound input for the video. One nice thing about the Nikon D800 is it at least lets you mount your own mic. Would be amazed if Canon have not thought of this, and expanding it further would be even nicer.



Its posts like this that make me wonder if these people have ever even touched a Canon camera, let alone seen one.

Mounting a mic is a standard feature on pretty much ANY camera that has a hot shoe. The D800 is not special because it has this "feature". At the same time the D800 has a headphone jack so you can monitor levels and from the preview photos the 5D3 ALSO has the same thing.

Who would have thunk it.


----------



## hamir (Mar 2, 2012)

flanniganj said:


> For anyone trying to view the screencast, here's the backup location.
> 
> http://www.spreecast.com/events/backup-location



Even the backup location is not working. I have been trying from sometime now. I'll hit bed in few mins if it stays same.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

Rishaar said:


> It has been said before, but it seems the post is lost in the ocean of others !
> 
> the jump in the retail price from 2700 USD (at the time of the release) to 3500 USD is entirely due to the currency rate.
> 3 years ago, the US Dollar was around 105 to 110 Japanese Yen, since last year it plunged to around 75 / 80.
> ...



But then why is the D800 less(???) or at least very similar in price to the the D700?
(I guess a 6fps mirror box may cost less than an 8fps capable mirror box? And that is the main cost in the body? Of course the 5D3 is also, apparently, sadly, only a 6.0fps mirror box too though.)


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 2, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > SleeperSmith said:
> ...



Nikon Rumors is -----> THAT way.

To everyone else: Don't feed the trolls ^^

Some people are just impossible to satisfy. 

(Is there a way to smite the post but like Bvukich's edit? lol)

Back on topic: 5DIII, YOU BEAUTY


----------



## Grum (Mar 2, 2012)

It's amazing how angry some people get about the release of a camera that isn't EXACTLY what they want. With some of you it's like you just found out your not the real father of your children or something. Weird. 

Anyway - ISO 3200 on those samples looks very clean to me, don't know if in camera jpeg NR has been applied. The one of a bride at 3200 doesn't look completely in focus though, WTF!?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 2, 2012)

bvukich said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > skoobey said:
> ...



Good to know I wasn't the only one thinking that way, especially after the PM i got from him... xD


----------

